# An analysis of New Horizons' furniture



## RollingAntony (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello everyone! One of the most common topics about New Horizons revolve around its furniture and how it compares to previous entries of the franchise. Curious by nature, I decided to try to make a comprehensive analysis of the amount, implementation and overall focus of the furniture on the latest AC game. To do this, I’m making some comparisons with New Leaf, the direct predecessor and if I’m not mistaken, the game with the biggest amount of furniture on the series.

I’m dividing the analysis on different sections in order to get the best overall picture and please note that I’m not taking the upcoming (1.9) update in account. _*Edit: I have updated the numbers with the 1.9 update.*_

*Intro*
There's also the definition of “_furniture_” which is anything on the games that is not considered a tool, usable or any other category like art, bushes, fences, clothes, etc. This is important to note because NH made it possible to decorate every single inch of the environment (and with great graphics) which makes some items usable for decorating, like pieces of artwork. However, I’m focusing on the common _furniture_ people are used to… use.

NL had PWP, some of which were retooled into _furniture_- but since the PWP have stricter limitations, they are not considered for NL totals, but the corresponding NH items are. We’re also not comparing the customisations options of both games, which are vastly on NH’s favor. Wallpaper and flooring (and rugs for NH) are also out, as they would heavily favor NH with _288_ more items than NL. So without further ado:

*Numbers - The hottest topic*
It’s common to see statements such as “NH has a low amount of furniture”, “There are barely any options” or similar. Let’s see the total numbers of both games, with corresponding milestones.

_I used both MoriDB and Nook Plaza as references for the numbers._


*Furniture*​*New Horizons*​*New Leaf*​*Difference*​*Launch*​1025​1271​-246​*Updates*​164​493​-329​*Total*​*1189*​*1764*​*-575*​

Right off the bat, we can see that NL has an advantage at launch of *246* extra furniture items, which is kind of a considerable amount. However, NH still had more than _one thousand_ furniture items to choose from, which is a very good amount. We’ll go into a bit of detail about the missing items later.

The next thing to note is that NH is slowly adding furniture, and within the first year of the game has already added *164* new pieces. On the other hand, NL had a massive update with almost *500* extra items but it came until its _fourth year_. It’s kind of unfair to compare base NH with amiibo’d NL, at least until four years have passed for the former. We don’t know for sure the plans for the newest game, especially considering that the sales expectations have already been blasted to oblivion, and although we have reached the point where no major events are left to be added, Nintendo has said that to keep watching for news. What that means is anyone guess.

*Edit: *As we enter the second year of the game, NH has *82* furniture items less than NL at the same time.

Overall, yeah. The number don’t lie and NL has many more items than NH, but the relevant comparisons show that the difference may not be as big as some of the opinions floating around seem to paint. However, there is another thing that may contribute to the feeling of “NH has no items” and is the following table:


*Furniture*​*New Horizons*​*New Leaf*​*Difference*​*Orderable*​445​922​-47​*Craftable*​393​0​393​

Due to the crafting mechanic introduced, the number of furniture found within Nook’s Cranny (which fits the criteria of “orderable”) is drastically reduced- by *500*! So while people could find many different items for a long time on the shop, they now have to do it themselves. The crafting offers many advantages, because you can make it anytime, anywhere but it paints another light on why people may find the furniture number of NH appalling.


_*Edit:*_ For informative purposes, I’ve added the following table comparing _PWP_ (NL) and the _equivalent PWP_ things (NH) not counted already:


*“PWP” New Horizons*​*PWP New Leaf*​*Difference*​38​87​-49​

Like previously said, PWP have tons of limitations, while NH equivalents have only 2, the amount of bridges and inclines. This gap will only close if new bridges, inclines or fences are released; because if old PWP get repurposed, they will be added to the first count.

And now we go into another topic that is key:

*Focus - Exterior decorating > Interior design sets*
Although it’s not explicitly told by the developers, the focus of many furniture items has been shifted to decorating outdoors. While NL offered tons of options for decorating your house, NH has to offer options to decorate your whole island. That means that the furniture on the game must be able to function both inside and outside of your house, even if some items (like a _kitchen scale_) is better suited for your home and some items are fit to be placed outside (like a _lighthouse_). We know their philosophy is that users feel comfortable using furniture wherever they like, so they took the time to ensure that any item is able to fit on your home.

Previous Animal Crossing games had tons of furniture items allocated within “sets” which commonly featured common household items- a _chair_, _table_, _lamp_, _bed_, _TV_, _dresser_, _clock_, etc. However, it’s clear that most of these items won’t be suited for outdoor decorating and that’s the focus of NH. So what happens? Well, a great example is this:











The _Spooky Series_ is present on both games, but they are night and day. NL had the standard items with a color scheme and motif related to the event. There is nothing really out there; it’s the standard “_set_” furniture with a purple/orange coat of paint and Jack’s face slapped on. On the other side, NH has a jack o’lantern, a weird lamp, an arch, a scarecrow, a carriage, etc.

*Edit:* With Turkey Day over, another pic comparison is fun:










Another complete makeover! Featuring table settings, fireplace and wheat decorations, the NH sets itself apart from the Harvest series. This one took a more homely approach without forgetting the outdoors with the multifunctional garden stand and it also got rid of the obligatory sofa, dresser, clock. It also notably features a customisable variant for the Southern Hemisphere.

Even the _Bunny Day series_, which is very similar to its predecessor, goes on a whole different direction. Both games have an “egg themed” bed, but while New Leaf has the same <very similar to others> bed, NH has a giant basket of eggs as the rest spot. It’s clear the focus on giving everyone options to making their island unique let them be more creative and explore even more choices to do something else; with much more imagination behind.

_*Edit:* _NH will feature for the first time, new items for a recurring event, this time Bunny Day. And instead of relying on the past and bringing back the old furniture series, the devs have brought to life 5 completely new items for the event. Wether that trend continues for future major events is still on the air, it seems the old furniture sets are more dead than ever. However, anything can happen.







This difference is also seen with the aformentioned _Spooky series_, which features wildy different _chairs_- one is a standard chair while the other is a pumpkin cut in half. Which one would be better suited to fulfill the focus on being able to be used both inside and outside? It seems that the developers may have left behind many of the standard sets in order to focus their time on developing items that fit the big feature of the newest game. Maybe they still plan to add some of the sets, as we have seen with the _Mermaid series_ being brought back almost identically or maybe they're reinventing them before adding them back.

*Edit:* The _Toy Day_ series on NH is a weird one when compared to the Jingle series on previous games. It seems to be a mix between the sleigh, pile of gifts, the _Festive_ series and the toys. It's once again a drastic departure, the only "similar" thing is the fact that you can use the sleigh as a chair, but that's the only thing in common.

*Edit:* The Festivale series on NH is one of the best examples of the new exterior approach. All the items included feature some kind of lighting and wind mechanic going on (except for the Drum): everything moves with the wind and illuminates at night. While of course you can replicate both of these things inside your house, it's more natural to see it happening outside.

After all this, it’s fine if people don’t find this focus appealing and liked the way things were before; tons of people miss the “sets” and seem to don’t care about the new items. In my humble opinion, it’s ok to want the old “sets” back, but it’s not ok to outright dismiss the creativity present. It’s fine if you personally want 5 slightly different sofas and 5 slightly different dressers but it’s also fine to understand that some people may prefer a sofa, a dresser, a giant moth model, a pumpkin arch, a monster statue, a bamboo slide, a shark model, a tall mushroom parasol, a garden stand and an acorn toy instead.

This brings us to a small topic:

*Replacement - It’s not the same, but it’s equivalent*
Some items may have been deemed irrelevant with others items having a similar function and got removed as a result. An example may be the apparent dismissal of the _Creepy Series_. I say “apparent” because almost all the series is indeed on NH, but with a different face.

For example, you won’t find the “Creepy stone” or the “Creepy bat stone” on NH but you will find the “Western style stone” and the “Zen style stone”. These four items are functionally the same- they depict gravestone/tombs and will help you in order to create a cemetery. They are also visually similar, so NH team probably found no use for the older items.








 vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Similarly, the “Creepy skeleton” is replaced by either the Australopithecus fossil or the generic fossil sprite and the “Creepy Statue” can be substituted by any haunted artwork.









vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Even the “Creepy cauldron” and “Creepy crystal” have some kind of equivalent item with the “Kettle bathtub” and “Fortune-telling set” (even if they have bigger differences). With all those replaced, the leftover items were cut.

Speaking of cut, there are some important categories of “cut” furniture…

*Cut! - They’re not here*
There is indeed some items that have been cut and don’t have replacements and haven’t been reinvented. These can be grouped into two big categories, both of which are sorely missed: _food_ items and _crossover_ furniture. Although there are some food items already (with more coming within the latest update), it seems weird how they seem to lack any equivalency and it’s weirder (or maybe that’s the reason) when you consider that a cooking feature is/was on development.

_*Edit:*_ The 1.6 update added 5 food items, so I guess it's a start.

Crossover furniture also represents a big chunk of the difference between the totals of NH vs NL, and it seems it was planned that way with the confirmation of Mario items coming to celebrate Mario’s 35th birthday. Maybe the developers intend to add this furniture little by little when major milestones for other Nintendo franchises come to make them more special, but they indeed add up. Furniture from franchises like _Sanrio_ or _7-11_ are another whole can of worms as they can’t simply be added to a new game without some copyright, contracts and negotiations nightmare. I don't have the exact number, but just from this group, there are about *50+* items cut. The decision for Nintendo items to wait may have been a marketing one or developers may have run into legal issues as well.

*Edit: *On an unpexcted twist, at least for me, the _Sanrio_ stuff is indeed coming to NH. As pointed above, it seems at least 34 furniture items are coming back. With The Legend of Zelda currently on its 35th year (which for marketing purposes seems to have not started yet?) and Splatoon 3 on its way, more crossovers items could appear soon.

These two categories, alongside others like “houseplants” greatly reduce the number of items present on NH but they can be easily grouped. These little things begin to represent a considerable amount of the missing items…

*One by one, the count goes on*
Finally, it’s worth noting that there are things that little by little give NL lots of more furniture over NH. For example, NL has *three* different _cones_ counted as separate furniture and *four* _Lucky cats_ that do the same, whereas NH has only *one* _cone_ which comes on 8 different variations which include the two that were “cut” and *one* _Lucky Cat_ that comes on 3 different variations including two of the “cut” items. Please note that many items of NL were also exclusive to some countries and you needed to trade with specific people to get them, while NH has them available worldwide.

These kind of things make the 246 number difference at the beginning appear bigger than it really is.

*Final words*
New Leaf has an amazing amount of furniture and undoubtedly, set a high bar. New Horizons so far has less furniture and the change of focus may have not been well received by some fans. I agree that NH would greatly benefit from many more furniture options and I’m almost sure we’re going to see more options on the future. I personally think the divide between both is a little overrated and the games are unfairly compared and some people do say vastly incorrect things or greatly diminish NH just because.

I hope this thread can open up some discussions or help people notice the differences between both games and maybe see a different perspective on this recurring topic. Thanks for any feedback and hope everyone keeps enjoying Animal Crossing.


_*all images were taken from Nookipedia, IGN guide and google-fu and NH screenshots of the Spooky/Turkey Day series are my own, previous images were taken from Gamespot for the NH Spooky Series and Jeff's NH blog for the NH Turkey Day Series. Special thanks to LoyalDragonfly and Bilaz for pointing me on the right direction._


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 16, 2020)

I really am enjoying new horizons! 
That being said, it’s very apparent to me that a lot of items are missing. I’ve tried to recreate my new leaf rooms and it’s impossible because of lack of items.

I’m choosing to decorate my houses last because it seems to me that right now it’s easier to decorate exteriors.

Some items I noticed are not present, that I used to use in new leaf:

-Old flooring
-Baby bed / Stroller ( was hoping they might include it on toy day). 
-Gyroids ( I consider them as furniture). 
- IV drip and most of the doctor set.
- Creepy  coffin and creepy wallpaper/flooring
-Jolly roger ( they didn’t include it on the pirate update) 
-Turkey (we didn’t get it in the thanksgiving update either)


StilI, like new horizon. Hopefully in a couple of years we get an update releasing all sorts of furniture goodies like they did in new leaf.


----------



## Sara? (Dec 16, 2020)

This is impressive !! congrats on the investigation and on the splendid report its very easy to read, follow and comprehend.
There where many things that i hadn't realized before and I very much appreciated reading over to remember and also to realized the differences and it really gives me extra hopes for NH development.

NH is still a baby compared to NL of course and as you said in your threat we would have to wait a couple of years to truly be able to compare them, however i am truly happy that they are not just replicating things from NL to implement in NH but that they are truly taking their time to actually innovate and expand towards new ideas and gameplay dynamics. A good example of what i mean is what you pointed out with the Halloween or Easter furniture, its beautiful how different they are and how well they are adapted to the new gameplay been able have furniture to be able to be placed both inside and outside and also been able to customize it so much!

The game of course is not perfect and I have big expectations for it and I am truly looking up for their upcoming updates! but as yourself I am also very certain we will get new furniture over time ! For me the main concern is to see in the upcoming years more surprises in the gameplay dynamics like: cooking, more vegetables to harvest, been able to eat, Brewster with drinks and food based on seasons, a separate island to play mini games online with friends  or in overall more  and improve internet mechanics, better dialogues, new gameplay dynamics that i might not have even thought of!

In overall thank you very much for your post, its really interesting to read!


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 16, 2020)

Your post is indeed incredibly interesting to read and I really appreciate it! I was actually wanting to make a similar topic so I seriously appreciate this! I feel like the wallpapers, floors and rugs really add even more and tbh the amount of different colours stuff comes in now is unbelievable

I don't really see why stuff like food and plant items were cut though, but maybe the high amount of detail meant a lot of work


----------



## Rosch (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you for doing a great analysis. Still, for me, the main issue here is cutting content.

Just look at Gulliver's rewards in comparison. Also, while not exactly items, we have very limited house exterior options, which is disappointing considering the focus on outdoor design. Mario-themed items are returning next year, but what about other Nintendo franchises? Then there's the missing plant and food items. I know people don't care much about gyroids, but it's still a staple to the series.

I love NH. A LOT. But I still find myself disappointed by this fact.


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 16, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> I’ve tried to recreate my new leaf rooms and it’s impossible because of lack of items.



I can't begin to recreate the rooms because the rooms are smaller in NH


----------



## Auntie (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks so much for sharing this! NH is my first AC game, and I've always assumed there must be a hugely significant amount of missing furniture based on the discussions I've seen. It's nice to see the actual numbers and some examples of what is different.


----------



## tajikey (Dec 16, 2020)

For me, honestly, the only thing the game is missing, if you can call it that, are more Nook's upgrades. I can do without Brewster, Gyroids, additional furniture sets, etc., and have burned through at least 1000 hours of joy playing this game. I can't say I gave New Leaf anywhere near that amount of time, and I played it from launch.


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Dec 16, 2020)

The way they did Furniture in this game having it be Variants that is random if its available on your island or at your friends island is just not that good. I mean I wish there was a shop that would allow you to change the color of Furniture items like in New Leaf when you were at the Reese and Cyrus Shop. I know this game is all about crafting and customization and I get it that they want the game to be focused on that but the furniture in the game suffers because its like if you want to get a different color you need to spend more bells just to get that said different color or you can catalog it by touching it and dropping if you're lucky to have someone have it. This is something that always bothered me about the furniture in this game and its really shocking how different it is from past AC games.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 16, 2020)

wow, what an interesting read! i agree with others that say that there are definitely not enough furniture sets or pieces in nh, like i hate having to reuse the same pieces over and over outside to get the look i want, it doesnt feel varied.

also ive never seen the spooky set until now and i am extremely disappointed that they didn't bring it back, its so cute!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020

that being said, i do understand that nh is less than a year old and i really do think they can catch up with nl eventually! though updates seem to roll out a bit...slowly, which i agree with some that it really gets a tad bit boring between them due to the around 2 month gap

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020



iamjohnporter67 said:


> The way they did Furniture in this game having it be Variants that is random if its available on your island or at your friends island is just not that good. I mean I wish there was a shop that would allow you to change the color of Furniture items like in New Leaf when you were at the Reese and Cyrus Shop. I know this game is all about crafting and customization and I get it that they want the game to be focused on that but the furniture in the game suffers because its like if you want to get a different color you need to spend more bells just to get that said different color or you can catalog it by touching it and dropping if you're lucky to have someone have it. This is something that always bothered me about the furniture in this game and its really shocking how different it is from past AC games.



i really gotta agree with this, i get what they were going for with encouraging trading, however if youre like me and have no friends it becomes a hassle to try and get some items without paying huge prices sometimes (nookazon is where i go), and it just kind of takes the fun out of trading imo


----------



## RollingAntony (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. I'll try to address some points:




Bluebellie said:


> I really am enjoying new horizons!
> That being said, it’s very apparent to me that a lot of items are missing. I’ve tried to recreate my new leaf rooms and it’s impossible because of lack of items.
> 
> I’m choosing to decorate my houses last because it seems to me that right now it’s easier to decorate exteriors.
> ...


While I don't think it's wrong per se, why do people try to recreate everything from NL 1:1 instead of using the alternatives the game offers? It has more than 1,500 items to choose from! But sure, the hope is that they keep delivering new items to use, like the new toys which are very versatile for example.



Sara? said:


> This is impressive !! congrats on the investigation and on the splendid report its very easy to read, follow and comprehend.
> There where many things that i hadn't realized before and I very much appreciated reading over to remember and also to realized the differences and it really gives me extra hopes for NH development.
> 
> NH is still a baby compared to NL of course and as you said in your threat we would have to wait a couple of years to truly be able to compare them, however i am truly happy that they are not just replicating things from NL to implement in NH but that they are truly taking their time to actually innovate and expand towards new ideas and gameplay dynamics. A good example of what i mean is what you pointed out with the Halloween or Easter furniture, its beautiful how different they are and how well they are adapted to the new gameplay been able have furniture to be able to be placed both inside and outside and also been able to customize it so much!
> ...


Many thanks! Oh and also thanks for the lights that appear beneath my avatar! Happy holidays to you as well 

I agree, the game is still very young and we have already seen many nice things added- There is a precedent set for great things to come.

You are also right that the level of customisation this game offers is leagues ahead. From simple recolors to aesthetic changes like the Spooky series.



Bilaz said:


> Your post is indeed incredibly interesting to read and I really appreciate it! I was actually wanting to make a similar topic so I seriously appreciate this! I feel like the wallpapers, floors and rugs really add even more and tbh the amount of different colours stuff comes in now is unbelievable
> 
> I don't really see why stuff like food and plant items were cut though, but maybe the high amount of detail meant a lot of work


Thanks!! Yeah, like I said, NH has 302 more items than NL regarding wallpaper, flooring and rugs (comparing to amiibo'd NL!). If we added that tiny bit, the amount of items at release would be higher for NH.

The cooking mechanics found on the datamine may be the reason food has been cut for the moment. However, we can't be sure cooking is indeed coming to the game, the feature may have been scrapped. Until we know the fate of the mechanic, food items probably won't increase in number.



Rosch said:


> Thank you for doing a great analysis. Still, for me, the main issue here is cutting content.
> 
> Just look at Gulliver's rewards in comparison. Also, while not exactly items, we have very limited house exterior options, which is disappointing considering the focus on outdoor design. Mario-themed items are returning next year, but what about other Nintendo franchises? Then there's the missing plant and food items. I know people don't care much about gyroids, but it's still a staple to the series.
> 
> I love NH. A LOT. But I still find myself disappointed by this fact.


Thanks! I try to not spoil myself in regards to some items, so I sadly don't know the comparison of Gulliver. Regardless, we don't really know how or why they cut some content. Like said with the Nintendo items, they may be waiting for green light from Nintendo itself in order to promote the games. After all, these kind of crossover furniture has changed from nice easter eggs to another cog on the marketing machine of the big company.

Most games cut content from one entry to another, but I guess people really expected NH to be NL+Pocket Camp and not leave a single thing behind- which is a bit unrealistic. Specially for a game that made the transition to HD, tweaked all the 380+ villagers and almost remade all the 1000 items that are on the game.

I do hope new items and mechanics keep coming, to keep the game fresh and add even more greatness!



tajikey said:


> For me, honestly, the only thing the game is missing, if you can call it that, are more Nook's upgrades. I can do without Brewster, Gyroids, additional furniture sets, etc., and have burned through at least 1000 hours of joy playing this game. I can't say I gave New Leaf anywhere near that amount of time, and I played it from launch.


With fewer orderable items, I think Nook's Cranny upgrades are not coming soon, sadly. However, it's notable that the inventory of the shop has already been upgraded two times; even if it didn't carry an exterior change.



iamjohnporter67 said:


> The way they did Furniture in this game having it be Variants that is random if its available on your island or at your friends island is just not that good. I mean I wish there was a shop that would allow you to change the color of Furniture items like in New Leaf when you were at the Reese and Cyrus Shop. I know this game is all about crafting and customization and I get it that they want the game to be focused on that but the furniture in the game suffers because its like if you want to get a different color you need to spend more bells just to get that said different color or you can catalog it by touching it and dropping if you're lucky to have someone have it. This is something that always bothered me about the furniture in this game and its really shocking how different it is from past AC games.


Although I agree that color-locking some of the furniture wasn't the best decision, please note that you can still get different colors through other single-player means. NL also had a far worse problem if you look at it from the same pov, as it had exclusive items; not color variations. For example, unless you were in Japan, you couldn't get Bamboo Grass. If you are going to criticize how you can't easily get different color for furniture, please note past games locked content depending on your country.

And also, don't disregard the much more expanded customisation options NH offers- it's grander that NL. 351 items are customisable on your own, and the variety is astounding. I do agree they could have made it easier to get different colors of the 370 pieces that have a variation and aren't customisable, though.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 16, 2020)

RollingAntony said:


> Most games cut content from one entry to another, but I guess people really expected NH to be NL+Pocket Camp and not leave a single thing behind- which is a bit unrealistic. Specially for a game that made the transition to HD, tweaked all the 380+ villagers and almost remade all the 1000 items that are on the game.



this!!! 1000x this. people really do like to compare to pocket camp and want all the pocket camp items, but theyd have to model every single one, make the interactions with them, and id imagine that itd be a really long time before that could even be done. also the number of items in a mobile game coming out quicker than nh is going to be higher i think because they need to keep people invested so they can make money from it.


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Dec 16, 2020)

RollingAntony said:


> Thanks for the replies, everyone. I'll try to address some points:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the thing is the same can be said for the items you get at Nook Mile Shop. What really is strange is that depending on what color you went with for the airport you get a different color of items and the only way to get different colors is that if you have a friend or someone that has a different color airport they will have some color items that you want that you don't have in the Nook Mile shop. Whats really strange is that when you catalog it, it doesn't register in the Nook Mile shop catalog yet it appears in Nook Shopping and the color varient change is there but it says "Not for sale". So I feel like they did that one pretty poorly.


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 16, 2020)

RollingAntony said:


> Thanks for the replies, everyone. I'll try to address some points:
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't think it's wrong per se, why do people try to recreate everything from NL 1:1 instead of using the alternatives the game offers? It has more than 1,500 items to choose from! But sure, the hope is that they keep delivering new items to use, like the new toys which are very versatile for example.


For me it’s because it brings sentimental value. In new leaf I would constantly reset and go on hiatus  until I found a theme I really enjoyed. I started doing a spooky theme, and all of a sudden I was inspired. I never got bored of this theme ( which I did many times before when I had zen or pastel type towns). It was super fun to create characters, and clothing and patterns under this theme. Which is what I’m doing now as well on new horizon. I also grew very attached to some of the characters I created, and wanted to bring them over to new horizon.  To me, I sort of Created a story line with all of my playable characters, so it’s like a story book or movie. I don’t think my game play would be as fun for me without this. It’s kind of how people loved a villager from previous gameplays and want to have them on new horizons, it’s the same concept for me.  I wanted to keep my same characters. These characters already had houses built in new leaf. Sure I’m still playing it in new horizon, and I’ve changed their houses quite a lot, but there were certain rooms I loved in new leaf that I certainly cannot rebuild. It’s sort of a sequel of sorts.


----------



## Fantasyland (Dec 16, 2020)

This is such a great idea to explore, AND a phenomenally presented post! Wow! Thank you for taking the time to write this all up! The one point that you brought up that absolutely nailed it for me is about outdoor decorating vs. indoor decorating. It hadn't even occurred to me that the items are being intentionally designed (and some could argue, presented) to be more versatile in that way. 

On a personal note, I am disappointed, disheartened, distraught, and positively downtrodden that there is no Sloppy Set in ACNH. Those of you in the Tumblr ACNL fandom probably feel the same. That set was everything to me, to US. I only had a few viral posts, but they were all including some Sloppy pieces. I miss you......


----------



## xara (Dec 17, 2020)

thank you so much for your analysis; i can tell just how much time and effort you put into compiling all this for us. while i’ve voiced my disappointment with the furniture situation already and my opinion still remains just about the same, getting to see actual _numbers_ and comparison photos definitely helped to sway me a bit. :’)


----------



## RollingAntony (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks for the kind comments!




iamjohnporter67 said:


> Well the thing is the same can be said for the items you get at Nook Mile Shop. What really is strange is that depending on what color you went with for the airport you get a different color of items and the only way to get different colors is that if you have a friend or someone that has a different color airport they will have some color items that you want that you don't have in the Nook Mile shop. Whats really strange is that when you catalog it, it doesn't register in the Nook Mile shop catalog yet it appears in Nook Shopping and the color varient change is there but it says "Not for sale". So I feel like they did that one pretty poorly.


Sure, the Nook Miles furniture are an exception to the rule and are the only ones completely color-locked afaik. And although it's a weird choice to incentivize trading, it's much better than missing out on items.



Bluebellie said:


> For me it’s because it brings sentimental value. In new leaf I would constantly reset and go on hiatus  until I found a theme I really enjoyed. I started doing a spooky theme, and all of a sudden I was inspired. I never got bored of this theme ( which I did many times before when I had zen or pastel type towns). It was super fun to create characters, and clothing and patterns under this theme. Which is what I’m doing now as well on new horizon. I also grew very attached to some of the characters I created, and wanted to bring them over to new horizon.  To me, I sort of Created a story line with all of my playable characters, so it’s like a story book or movie. I don’t think my game play would be as fun for me without this. It’s kind of how people loved a villager from previous gameplays and want to have them on new horizons, it’s the same concept for me.  I wanted to keep my same characters. These characters already had houses built in new leaf. Sure I’m still playing it in new horizon, and I’ve changed their houses quite a lot, but there were certain rooms I loved in new leaf that I certainly cannot rebuild. It’s sort of a sequel of sorts.


Oh I get it, it's a very cute idea to have a continuing story with all your games. Hope you can find something that keeps the plot (and your joy) moving forward!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 17, 2020)

Don't forget that NH items are an absurd amount of clothing, like the ridiculous amount of socks and garbage that nobody would ever wear, and also bug and fish models, that is probably half the item count, and also color variations of the limited amount of actual items we do get.

NL had so many more unique items, and a lot of those could be customized and didn't count as an entire 'extra item' the way NH tries to trick you into thinking you're getting..

I also prefer the NL egg bed and headstones.

I was counting on all the hundreds of fantastic NL items to be put into NH.

Still waiting.


----------



## moon_child (Dec 17, 2020)

I’m torn about this because although NH has lesser furniture than NL, they’re more...suited to my taste, I guess? Like, it’s nice to have a lot more choices and I’d be happy to have more but generally for me NH furniture (although limited) are more usable than the NL ones in the sense that they’re actual furniture I would love to have in my own home in real life, you know? The NL furniture (although a lot) are mostly way too tacky and garish for my tastes (besides a few series like the Alpine, Regal and Rococo ones) that’s why I’m not too bothered by their absence. No offense to fans of the NL furniture sets but they’re very gimmicky and gamey to me like I would never live in a house with those kinds of furniture. Lol. I mean just look at the house interiors of some players in NH they almost look like they’re from The Sims sometimes and I think that’s not a bad thing at all.


----------



## RollingAntony (Dec 18, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Don't forget that NH items are an absurd amount of clothing, like the ridiculous amount of socks, and also bug and fish models, that is probably half the item count, and also color variations of the items we do get.
> 
> NL had so many more unique items, and a lot of those could be customized and didn't count as an entire 'extra item' the way NH tries to trick you into thinking you're getting..
> 
> ...


The only thing that is right about your post is that models are counted, and I don't know why that would be a bad thing- they are useful for decorating, adding unique touches to your island/home and can be fun. You may not like them, but that doesn't mean they don't count or something.

All of the other things you said are wrong and were already stated on my post, but I'll answer again:

*Don't forget that NH items are an absurd amount of clothing, like the ridiculous amount of socks*
No, I'm not counting clothing here. I'm not posting my totals I've already done, but I can say that even when NL had tops that were the same thing but with short/long sleeves, NH already has more clothes than amiibo'd NL by *48*. And this is unique amount of clothes, not color variations. And if by "_ridiculous amount of socks_" you mean *21* more, then I guess that's a new definition for ridiculous number.

*and also color variations of the items we do get*
No, color variations are not counted on my post for NH. NL has indeed some color variations inflating its total amount, like the cone and Lucky cat examples previously provided. If we _do_ count color variations, I'm pretty sure NH will more than double/triple? the furniture total; as *677* of its furniture has possible variations with some of them having more than _4_.

*NL had so many more unique items, and a lot of those could be customized and didn't count as an entire 'extra item' the way NH tries to trick you into thinking you're getting..*
NH is not "tricking" you into anything, the amount posted are unique items. If anything, NL did more of this "tricking" with a small amount of items being just color variations or different sizes with no change, like:






						Dharma Set | MoriDB - Animal Crossing New Leaf Item Database
					






					moridb.com
				








						Lucky Cat Set | MoriDB - Animal Crossing New Leaf Item Database
					






					moridb.com
				




So yeah, there is no "tricking" involved, I posted the numbers as they are. However, if you do indeed think I have made a mistake, please let me know.

Like I said before, it's ok to prefer the old furniture. But please don't go around spreading misinformation.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 18, 2020)

RollingAntony said:


> The only thing that is right about your post is that models are counted, and I don't know why that would be a bad thing- they are useful for decorating, adding unique touches to your island/home and can be fun. You may not like them, but that doesn't mean they don't count or something.
> 
> All of the other things you said are wrong and were already stated on my post, but I'll answer again:
> 
> ...



I did not say it as fact, or I wouldn't have said 'probably'.
You didn't see that during your analysis of my post? 




			
				John Wick said:
			
		

> Don't forget that NH items are an absurd amount of clothing, like the ridiculous amount of socks and garbage that nobody would ever wear, and also bug and fish models, that is *probably* half the item count, and also color variations of the limited amount of actual items we do get.



Anyway, I know exactly what is in NL, as I have all the RV amiibo cards (series 5), and all the figures including Zelda, Splatoon, and Monster Hunter, and the items that each of them give.

Plus Sanrio, and that doesn't include the massive amount of actual furniture and sets, including the many plants.

NL has a fantastic amount of unique items, and NH pales in comparison.

There are about 200 items I could list off the top of my head that I sorely miss.

Anyway, still waiting, but losing hope they will return.

I don't spread 'misinformation' at all.
I, as well as probably thousands of other long time players, know exactly what is missing, and that was my point.
I also said 'probably' when referring to what might be counted.

I wasn't getting into quantum mathematics over it, and didn't need my post dissected and scrutinized.

I was merely stating what is missing is more than just a handful of items.

(Also, I don't count models as useful furniture, apart from a select few, but that's JMO.)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 18, 2020)

They did include odd things in NH like the astro dress, chocolate bar themed walls and rugs and a sloppy rug that would go with the older sets.


----------



## J087 (Dec 18, 2020)

Nintendo is hinting on keeping Acnh updated for 3 years, and hinted that next Easter event will still be interesting for all players. This might suggest new Easter furniture will be introduced. If true, the old sets we had in New Leaf might still make a comeback.

Overall, things are great and we don't have reason to complain. It might not be perfect to your liking, but the current game already offers more features than we could ever hope for.


----------



## RollingAntony (Dec 18, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I did not say it as fact, or I wouldn't have said 'probably'.
> You didn't see that during your analysis of my post?
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, first of all, leave the mockery/digs at the door; I answered to your post respectfully.

I didn't miss the "probably", you literally talked about NH having clothes and color variations as part of its furniture amount ("it's tricking people!"), which is wrong and was explained on the very first post of the thread about what is being counted and what not. Especially when one of the "tricks" you mentioned was done on NL and yet you pointed it as a NH flaw. _That_ is spreading misinformation.

Like... did you even read or understand the thread? I'm not saying there is no missing furniture, I literally showed the numbers and sure, NL has more items- no one is denying that. But NH still has 1,000+ furniture items present. Comparisons can be fun, they don't have to be a contest of "one game has garbage no one would use".

It would be cool and complimentary to this thread to have more examples of the differences between both games, to showcase the wild variety the franchise offers- if you have the knowledge you're welcome to share that and we can create an even richer environment. For example, NH has a chessboard while NL offers the the six chess pieces- both are furniture centered around chess but both have their distinct uses!


----------



## Locokoko182 (Dec 18, 2020)

Legitimately one of the most informative threads I’ve read in a while. I never thought about them changing some things so it’s more friendly for both indoors and outdoors, or the “equivalency”.

please do more small essays on things in this franchise


----------



## John Wick (Dec 18, 2020)

RollingAntony said:


> Ok, first of all, leave the mockery/digs at the door; I answered to your post respectfully.
> 
> I didn't miss the "probably", you literally talked about NH having clothes and color variations as part of its furniture amount ("it's tricking people!"), which is wrong and was explained on the very first post of the thread about what is being counted and what not. Especially when one of the "tricks" you mentioned was done on NL and yet you pointed it as a NH flaw. _That_ is spreading misinformation.
> 
> ...


Excuse me, but I felt you were being very rude and hostile to me.

You quoted me, and in bold text proceeded to point out how I am wrong about everything I posted.

When my post was JUST an opinion, hence the word 'probably', and not stating anything as fact.

I'm an adult.
I don't come here to be talked down to, or have my posts dissected, or to debate.
I wasn't rude to you.

Do me the same courtesy.

It seems people who don't incessantly gush over this game are attacked for it.

Over & out.


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 18, 2020)

Oh right I forgot about the models, it’s true that 168 ‘model’ items are really kind of same-y looking? :/ which is a bit of a shame
there are also 34 items which are just wreaths but I guess they’re a bit more versatile


----------



## Rosch (Dec 18, 2020)

On the topic of models, I do miss miniature dinosaur fossils. Also I miss the music boxes. Additionally, the gemstone variations of furniture being absent is a little disappointing.

I honestly wish Re-Tail would return. Crafting and customization is a huge thing in this game, yet we don't have these.


----------



## Bugs (Dec 18, 2020)

Thank you for taking the time to put together all this information! I didn't really think about how the new furniture is actually equivalent to the older furniture with a new look. I must agree that the new spooky set looks a lot better than the old one and is more versatile.

I miss some of the wackier and more intricate designs of new leafs furniture but new horizons is definitely getting there!

I hope Nintendo keeps adding more interesting furniture as we keep going forward


----------



## John Wick (Dec 18, 2020)

Rosch said:


> On the topic of models, I do miss miniature dinosaur fossils. Also I miss the music boxes. Additionally, the gemstone variations of furniture being absent is a little disappointing.
> 
> I honestly wish Re-Tail would return.


Me too!

I loved the dinosaurs, and K.K. through the clam music box was magic! ^_^


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 18, 2020)

Bilaz said:


> Oh right I forgot about the models, it’s true that 168 ‘model’ items are really kind of same-y looking? :/ which is a bit of a shame
> there are also 34 items which are just wreaths but I guess they’re a bit more versatile



Are you talking about the fish and butterfly models? They look like the species they are and the fish are smaller than the bugs. I guess that's how they could be considered samey. But each model is distinctly the bug or fish they are (the scorpion is clearly a scorpion and the sea bass is clearly the sea bass). I don't consider them samey looking.

I do wish we could hang the fish models up on plaques on the wall though.


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 18, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Are you talking about the fish and butterfly models? They look like the species they are and the fish are smaller than the bugs. I guess that's how they could be considered samey. But each model is distinctly the bug or fish they are (the scorpion is clearly a scorpion and the sea bass is clearly the sea bass). I don't consider them samey looking.
> 
> I do wish we could hang the fish models up on plaques on the wall though.


Well no that’s true  but what I meant with same-y is that they’re all... just that, a model of a fish or a bug. Unless you wanted to fill a room with fish or bug models (mind you that’s a cool idea but not for everyone), you’d only really get use out of displaying one or two favourites. It’s still, if we look at the numbers game, 168 individual items that in the base game of new leaf were sofas, tables, chairs, beds, etc. which is definitely a lot more versatile (the fossil models in new leaf were only around 30)


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 18, 2020)

A key difference though between NL and NH is that NH has a much stronger emphasis on customization and so many times more space to work with. Because of this, the lack of variety in furniture is more apparent than if the gameplay was more similar to NL where they could've gotten away with less variation. So I agree that it doesn't make sense to compare it to NL as if they're on equal footing.
It still feels like for a game that is pushing decoration so hard there should've been more options. It's not abysmal by any means but it has hurt my enjoyment of the game. I still haven't finished decorating my island because I feel limited by what's available and am waiting for a big update. 

Also personally I was a fan of the region-locked items because of how rewarding it felt when you finally got your hands on them. Their rarity made me enjoy having them that much more. One thing I do like about NH is the addition of more expensive (non-Gracie) furniture pieces.


----------



## Purities (Dec 18, 2020)

This is such an interesting analysis! I definitely think that because of the lack off food items and plants, that, for me, it feels like NH was lack lustre in furniture, when in hind-sight it's not. A lot of my creations in NL and HHD thrived off of items like plants and food items to place as clutter, and with that missing everything I made felt pretty barren lol. NH has definitely made me have to change my decorating style, for better or worse is up to individual opinion. I was so against decorating my house almost in protest of hating the lack of furniture and after reading this an hour or so ago, decided to give it a try. And low and behold its beautiful! Not finished yet but I'll def share pics somewhere on TBT when it's done 

Thanks so much for this. The analytics put into perspective how much this around one-year-old game has accomplished in such a short time. The graphics definitely make it harder for developers but visually is so beautiful and will be worth the wait with new furniture DLC in the future


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 18, 2020)

This thread reminded me of the dumb idea to cut out fossil models when they literally just started making models for the other two wings...I coulda used an army of Megalocerus models.

While I do agree that the selection is most certainly not skinny, at the same time there is an apparent bias towards a couple set of styles. I personally LOVE the changes to a lot of the items to look more outdoorsy and natural and I find a good amount of the craftable items to be perfect for my island. HOWEVER, that is because I’ve always been more partial towards nature aesthetics and am naturally drawn towards them. One BIG problem I see is that there really isn’t all too much basic modern or futuristic houseware items. It’s playing pretty far into the more natural feel of the island. While I don’t have a problem with that (as stated above), at the same time I understand why some people who prefer more urban aesthetics are upset with the selection they’re forced to use. The way I see it, if they had done the flipside (make a game about building up a cutesy metropolis and reduce the amount of natural and rustic furniture), I’d similarly be upset with the furniture selection.

Furthermore, looking back at previous games, there’s still quite a few rustic/natural furniture pieces and PWPs that I am sorely missing. Do you know how far the regal, rococo and chess sets go in making castle builds? Not to mention that geyser looks so awesome and I’d love it on Evwirt...

I’m still holding out hopes that a Nooks Cranny update will bring a whole slew of new items to the table. No doubt they will be changed (for better or for worse is a matter of opinion), but we will likely have more neutral items to work with.

TL DR: yes, there’s a lot of items, and I like the direction they took. No, not everyone wants to make a natural/rustic island (no one should be forced to have one either). No, not everything I want is in. I am 95% sure they’ll add more neutral furniture into the game. Deer child is sad no deer fossil models are in the game.


----------



## Manah (Dec 18, 2020)

I think one of the key factors that get overlooked is access to your options - in NL, everything was available in your own copy of the game, while NH requires both money (for the online subscription) and other venues outside of the game (to arrange trades) to get a lot of options. Maybe the diner series is the perfect fit for my kitchen, but I need it in yellow instead of blue - and now I need to have a paid service and invest time, possibly a lot, to find people who happen to have all the pieces in the color I want. In NL I'd order the default series and have them changed, and just waiting half an hour per item is nowhere near as time-consuming as coordinating trades with people with their own schedule (a thing you really only HAD to do with regional exclusives in NL).

And then there's the variety - thanks to the crafting system and the limited resource types there is a lot of wood. Yeah, the numbers are impressive, but then it's a regular wooden series, wooden blocks, logs, wood with some iron around it, and it really gets samey compared to distinctly diferrent furniture like, say, comparing the rococo, royal, astro wtc. series from NL. NL may be more creative with the event items but overall it feels like less because the day-to-day items don't match up.

Numbers are well and good, but they don't really reflect the actual experience of playing the game.


----------



## Snek (Dec 18, 2020)

I really enjoyed reading your analysis. I knew when crafting was introduced that we would have less furniture options. However, I believe that NH actually has more customisation options for furniture than in NL. NL was focused on the interiors so the designers needed lots of indoor themes. Despite that I did notice that I missed furniture they replaced. However, I disagree that we have "replacements". For example, from NL, I do miss the creepy sets, especially the statue, skeleton, and coffin. I would much rather have the creepy skeleton, a full skeleton, rather than only a skull. Also, for me personally, I am dumbfounded why there aren't more food options. Food furniture was popular in NL. For Turkey Day, they had the models right in front of us! But...we got more dinnerware instead. More table settings. Please devs NO MORE table settings!!!! The only thing close was the crock pot but I really wanted the pumpkin pie... I shouldn't really complain too much though. It hasn't even been a whole year yet. Those that played NL (like me), and possibly PC, are rather "spoiled" to a certain extent from having lots of furniture variety. We should just wait until the devs come out with more furniture.


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 18, 2020)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Also personally I was a fan of the region-locked items because of how rewarding it felt when you finally got your hands on them. Their rarity made me enjoy having them that much more. One thing I do like about NH is the addition of more expensive (non-Gracie) furniture pieces.


Forgive me if I’m assuming, but your profile states you’re from Japan. I’m assuming you never had to play a PAL copy of the game? Regional items might have been fun for American and Japanese games, with a huge amount of items each that could be swapped with each other. But in all the games Europe got absolutely nothing (2 items at most). I’ve sooo often seen everyone online talking about a holiday with a cool little item and I’d log on and... nothing :/
This is why me and a lot of Europeans are glad they’re no longer region locked because we never had anything to swap


----------



## bebebese (Dec 18, 2020)

Seconding the EU/PAL sentiment. I think you had to have your 3DS region set to Spain/France/Germany to even get the new year's items because I never saw them in the time I played NL. I'm glad region locking is gone this time around, even if it makes getting the items feel less special.


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 18, 2020)

bebebese said:


> Seconding the EU/PAL sentiment. I think you had to have your 3DS region set to Spain/France/Germany to even get the new year's items because I never saw them in the time I played NL. I'm glad region locking is gone this time around, even if it makes getting the items feel less special.


 Indeed! You are correct
The English language, Spanish and French items were not even PAL exclusives, they were available for America, Canadian French and Latin American Spanish games too. You could get the berliner by changing the language to German for the day, and we had the stocking on 5 december. That was pretty much it for exclusive furniture items


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 18, 2020)

Bilaz said:


> Well no that’s true  but what I meant with same-y is that they’re all... just that, a model of a fish or a bug. Unless you wanted to fill a room with fish or bug models (mind you that’s a cool idea but not for everyone), you’d only really get use out of displaying one or two favourites. It’s still, if we look at the numbers game, 168 individual items that in the base game of new leaf were sofas, tables, chairs, beds, etc. which is definitely a lot more versatile (the fossil models in new leaf were only around 30)



On the other hand, imagine the uproar if somebody's favorite fish or bug wasn't a model. There is complaining now over sets that aren't versatile enough (bunny day, wedding set, spooky set, festive set in some cases).

I can see it both ways. For whatever reason, ot just feels like no matter what they do, the AC community has gotten big enough that (it feels like) nobody is ever happy with anything.


----------



## RollingAntony (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks for the replies!



Rosch said:


> On the topic of models, I do miss miniature dinosaur fossils. Also I miss the music boxes. Additionally, the gemstone variations of furniture being absent is a little disappointing.
> 
> I honestly wish Re-Tail would return. Crafting and customization is a huge thing in this game, yet we don't have these.


When I learned about the mini-fossils I was sad they didn't come back. We do have the ability to use the giant fossils, but like most things, having both would be amazing!

Cyrus & Reese returning as special visitors who offer their services would be a fantastic addition!



Bilaz said:


> Well no that’s true  but what I meant with same-y is that they’re all... just that, a model of a fish or a bug. Unless you wanted to fill a room with fish or bug models (mind you that’s a cool idea but not for everyone), you’d only really get use out of displaying one or two favourites. It’s still, if we look at the numbers game, 168 individual items that in the base game of new leaf were sofas, tables, chairs, beds, etc. which is definitely a lot more versatile (the fossil models in new leaf were only around 30)


There are around 165 models for fish and bugs counting each individual and a few variations like the Mounted Marlin. Like you said, some of the sets were probably cut in order to finish the models. Versatility is key, because it falls on the eye of the beholder. For me, I prefer having different model to decorate instead of 10 beds of different colors- I only have the need for one bed on my house and I used a Shell bed to decorate a beach, whereas I have used up to 30 bugs and fishes around the island. But the reverse is true for others, which is why I hope they keep adding things to the game!



Manah said:


> I think one of the key factors that get overlooked is access to your options - in NL, everything was available in your own copy of the game, while NH requires both money (for the online subscription) and other venues outside of the game (to arrange trades) to get a lot of options. Maybe the diner series is the perfect fit for my kitchen, but I need it in yellow instead of blue - and now I need to have a paid service and invest time, possibly a lot, to find people who happen to have all the pieces in the color I want. In NL I'd order the default series and have them changed, and just waiting half an hour per item is nowhere near as time-consuming as coordinating trades with people with their own schedule (a thing you really only HAD to do with regional exclusives in NL).
> 
> And then there's the variety - thanks to the crafting system and the limited resource types there is a lot of wood. Yeah, the numbers are impressive, but then it's a regular wooden series, wooden blocks, logs, wood with some iron around it, and it really gets samey compared to distinctly diferrent furniture like, say, comparing the rococo, royal, astro wtc. series from NL. NL may be more creative with the event items but overall it feels like less because the day-to-day items don't match up.
> 
> Numbers are well and good, but they don't really reflect the actual experience of playing the game.


Just to nitpick, I may be on the wrong, but I don't think there is an absolute need for money. Local play doesn't require a NSO subscription, right? I know now is not the time for local play but I doubt Nintendo knew either  There are also free NSO trials to help cataloguing. Of course, it's all a problem of current Nintendo, and something Animal Crossing developers couldn't prevent, sadly.

The access to your color options is not something I intended for this thread, as I lack the relevant information for NL (which and how many items can be customised). I know that there are around 350 items on this game that can be customised at any time, similar to NL. RNG can also help (or most of the times, _not_) to get the variations of non-customisable items, and can also be done by yourself- but thanks to the fact that it _is_ RNG, it's safe to say it's not a big support. If anyone has the data, I'd be delighted to take a shot at analysing it.

Lastly, I may not agree with the variety. For me, many of the sets of furniture blur together not because of colors or shape (which some of them are indeed very similar) but because all the sets feature mostly the exact same items. On the other hand, all of the four series you mentioned feature wood, but they have much more furniture variety, as I won't find 4 kitchenettes, 4 decorative shelves, 4 stools, 4 garden lounges, etc.

If you're looking for variety within specific categories like chairs, tables and clocks; sure, NL got you covered. If you're looking for variety of shapes, objects and the like, I think NH has the upper hand. From a quick look, NL has 95 chairs to choose from and that's impressive! It's a fact it has a wild variety of the same piece. NH has only 34 chairs. That means that some of the missing items from NH are other things different than chairs, that add variety of objects.

It all boils down to the focus of decorating both outdoors and indoors and probably the functionality seen of each item. That's precisely why numbers need context to work.





John Wick said:


> Excuse me, but I felt you were being very rude and hostile to me.
> 
> You quoted me, and in bold text proceeded to point out how I am wrong about everything I posted.
> 
> ...


Please don't mix your opinion with actual facts then. I was very respectful with you and didn't say anything wrong nor made some digs at you, which you did. And apologies, this a forum for discussion, I thought we are expected to debate things. If you want to keep incessantly complaining about the game, I think there's a special thread for that (and even then, you are allowed to complain in any thread). But once again, I open up the invitation to create and even richer thread with analysis, comparisons and understanding.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Dec 18, 2020)

Excellent analysis. Though there's a few additions I think are of note.

From a pure furniture perspective, what NH is missing is variety in the furniture. You want a red/purple/white house interior, well you have to pick a standard brown set and maybe customise the cushions? If there is a white option it's the log series customised only. This is terrible for a series that has it's main draw be decorating.* In NL there was a lot more basic furniture yes, but it was hugely varied. NH it's almost all wooden or brown, or some new and outdoorsy. There's no inbetween or other types of furniture. We've also lost a lot of the wackier series, like the Astro series, or fun nintendo bits, or number lamps and giant chess pieces. And without these sorts of options, you run ito a case where almost everyone has a cottage core island, because the modern and sleek sets were deleted so no options for a black interior heavy metal den.
*Because lets face it the game priority was not purely decorating in the early series games, and that is what is pushed for NH now (also socialisation, but without new decorated areas.... there's nothing to do here, our only option is show of decorations currently?)

NH also has a lot more furniture locked up in time fixed events compared to NL, further restricting the amount of items we could see this first year. But even as these have slowly rotated in through the year, they just as quickly disappear. So the day to day variety of new furniture is further diminished. This compounds the percieved problem of Nooklings not selling anything interesting, to the point I stopped checking their shop early on in the game. Meanwhile I could open NL every day for a week and still see some furniture I don't have over a year later.

HHD and PC also came before NH, and incorporated many ideas and furniture pieces that a lot of people understanably expected to come to the main series. - And I don't just mean PCs 1000s of items. I mean things like curtains, door decorations, ceiling items. These are the sort of gameplay progressions that should have happened that resulted in a lot of effectively cut content. But these things are not factored in when just looking at furniture totals. I know you took the view that comparing WA content to NH is unfair as it came 4 years later. But NH came 8 years later, so as far as I'm concerned, it should have 8 years of progression, and not be backtracking to the furniture total of a game that came out 5 years before NL. (And even CF had better variety in furniture types!)

I also think the counting system here is a bit skewed by NH having literally 160 bug/fish models, and not counting PWP in New leaf, when most of it's 100ish PWP are now furniture in NH. (Also don't get me started on adding diving critters but then not adding models for them.) And although it happens less in NH, we still have things like the pond stone, cherry blossom pond stone and maple leaf pond stone counting as 3 different items.

I think some of my points have meandered a little, but to end off on a big one. This game costs more than any previous Animal Crossing game, and then sold better than all of them. I'd like to see some of those hundred millions of extra profit in the game I'm playing, and not only 51 new items so far. - We're on track to eventually reach NL+WA furniture total in.... oh, 10 and a half years at the current rate.


----------



## Manah (Dec 18, 2020)

RollingAntony said:


> Just to nitpick, I may be on the wrong, but I don't think there is an absolute need for money. Local play doesn't require a NSO subscription, right? I know now is not the time for local play but I doubt Nintendo knew either  There are also free NSO trials to help cataloguing. Of course, it's all a problem of current Nintendo, and something Animal Crossing developers couldn't prevent, sadly.


Local play is even less readily available, since it relies on other people who are geographically close enough to spending money on both a Switch and the game. Sure, once you do know someone, it's much easier than online, but the option needs to be there in the first place. (And NSO trials don't cost money but give you a very limited time frame to do all the arranging and trading, which honestly isn't much better.)


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Dec 18, 2020)

This is an interesting analysis -- I gotta say I'm loving how versatile the new furniture is for outdoor decoration, but I really miss the 1x1 single couches and the ranch set!


----------



## Lanstar (Dec 18, 2020)

Manah said:


> Local play is even less readily available, since it relies on other people who are geographically close enough to spending money on both a Switch and the game. Sure, once you do know someone, it's much easier than online, but the option needs to be there in the first place. (And NSO trials don't cost money but give you a very limited time frame to do all the arranging and trading, which honestly isn't much better.)



The thing about the NSO trials: There's nolimit to how many you can get - and once a trial is up, you can use another one. My Nintendo offers new trials for 100 platinum points each month, so they're pretty easy to get. Thus, the 'limited time' really isn't as limited as you think.


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 18, 2020)

RollingAntony said:


> There are around 165 models for fish and bugs counting each individual and a few variations like the Mounted Marlin. Like you said, some of the sets were probably cut in order to finish the models. Versatility is key, because it falls on the eye of the beholder. For me, I prefer having different model to decorate instead of 10 beds of different colors- I only have the need for one bed on my house and I used a Shell bed to decorate a beach, whereas I have used up to 30 bugs and fishes around the island. But the reverse is true for others, which is why I hope they keep adding things to the game!


This was an incredibly interesting perspective, thank you for sharing! Personally I hadn’t even thought of decorating the outdoors with a wide variety of models, and I agree that makes more sense than a bunch of beds! I’m more of an interior decorator so the first thing I noticed was that I had run out of unique 2x1 tables, but I suppose if you’re designing your island there isn’t much of a need for so many tables lol, and maybe I’m the only one being fussy about not reusing a table anywhere in my house.









						Furniture customization
					

Furniture customization is the process of modifying the appearance of certain furniture items. Cyrus customizes certain furniture items for a small amount of Bells. The process takes 30 minutes. Once customized, the furniture leaf will become red, or golden-yellow if the fabric is customized...




					animalcrossing.fandom.com
				




The new leaf furniture customisation is here btw if you were interested!
Thanks for sparking the most productive conversation yet about the New Horizons furniture 



Jinglefruit said:


> From a pure furniture perspective, what NH is missing is variety in the furniture. You want a red/purple/white house interior, well you have to pick a standard brown set and maybe customise the cushions? If there is a white option it's the log series customised only. This is terrible for a series that has it's main draw be decorating.* In NL there was a lot more basic furniture yes, but it was hugely varied.



I agree about a lot of what you said but I have to say I disagree about the colour thing though? In New Leaf I often couldn’t customise furniture into entirely different colours but in New Horizons I could literally... Combine white rattan with white customised log, with a white variation of the fireplace, and a white customised anchor, with white customised shells, etc. It’s been way easier to mix and match colours. The same thing happened for my dark brown and red basement



meggiewes said:


> On the other hand, imagine the uproar if somebody's favorite fish or bug wasn't a model. There is complaining now over sets that aren't versatile enough (bunny day, wedding set, spooky set, festive set in some cases).
> 
> I can see it both ways. For whatever reason, ot just feels like no matter what they do, the AC community has gotten big enough that (it feels like) nobody is ever happy with anything.



Don’t worry ^^ I think having all the models in game is cool! I just mentioned them because they skew the numbers in favour of new horizons, yet new horizons still doesn’t come out very favourable. If we had like 1600 items including all the models that would have been awesome


----------



## Starboard (Dec 18, 2020)

Lanstar said:


> The thing about the NSO trials: There's nolimit to how many you can get - and once a trial is up, you can use another one. My Nintendo offers new trials for 100 platinum points each month, so they're pretty easy to get. Thus, the 'limited time' really isn't as limited as you think.


That's interesting, I didn't know they would let you use it again and again. I remember when I first got the game I was thinking about the trial and looking up my platinum points that I got from Pocket Camp. Unfortunately they expire and hundreds of points that I saved up had already disappeared. I since deleted Pocket Camp, do you happen to know of any other ways to get points? Do I need to play Nintendo phone games or something?


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 18, 2020)

That was a really lovely post to read! I already figured that New Leaf had more furniture in the game but it was nice to see a direct comparison of the old vs new Bunny Day & Spooky sets.

I like some of the furniture in New Horizons, I just feel like it doesn't have a lot of _house _furniture, if that makes sense? The new Spooky furniture pieces were gorgeous! But... the only real "house" pieces I feel like we got were the wallpaper, floor, rug, and the portrait of Jack. Which don't make for the very best room haha. It feels like a lot of the seasonal sets have that sort of disconnect? They'll have pieces obviously suited for outdoors and then a few pieces for indoor use and it throws me off because there's not a lot of other pieces that I feel like will blend nice with the holiday furniture? I suppose the Antique set wouldn't look bad with the Spooky pieces depending on colouring, same with the Cute set for Bunny Day items, but I have no idea what I'd blend with the Ice Furniture for example. 

I feel like we've only got a handful of complete house sets in New Horizons, no? Antique Set, Cute Set, Rattan Set, maybe one or two more. Not a whole lot to choose from and it's such a hassle even trying to find all the pieces for those sets.

I'm really hoping that they'll update Nooks store soon so it sells more than like... three furniture pieces a day lol and add in new furniture series when they do. I'd love to see the Rococo set & Regal set return with some New Horizons polish and I'd _love _for Gracie sets to come back! Specifically the Sweets set & Princess set. Hopefully they'll add in more houses furniture as they go because I feel like New Horizons is severely lacking in that department.


----------



## Lanstar (Dec 18, 2020)

Starboard said:


> That's interesting, I didn't know they would let you use it again and again. I remember when I first got the game I was thinking about the trial and looking up my platinum points that I got from Pocket Camp. Unfortunately they expire and hundreds of points that I saved up had already disappeared. I since deleted Pocket Camp, do you happen to know of any other ways to get points? Do I need to play Nintendo phone games or something?



Logging in to My Nintendo from a PC browser each week nets 30 platinum points per week, so just doing that alone will give you enough points get a new trial code coming out each month. You can also enter the eShop via the 3DS each to get 30 more points as well. Just be careful that the codes do have an expiration date.


----------



## Starboard (Dec 18, 2020)

Lanstar said:


> Logging in to My Nintendo from a PC browser each week nets 30 platinum points per week, so just doing that alone will give you enough points get a new trial code coming out each month. You can also enter the eShop via the 3DS each to get 30 more points as well. Just be careful that the codes do have an expiration date.


Oh ok, that doesn't sound too bad. Thanks


----------



## Lanstar (Dec 18, 2020)

Starboard said:


> Oh ok, that doesn't sound too bad. Thanks


Just note that you have to click on your mii chasing the points after logging in to get them, and it really isn't that hard at all. Glad to help!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Dec 18, 2020)

Bilaz said:


> I agree about a lot of what you said but I have to say I disagree about the colour thing though? In New Leaf I often couldn’t customise furniture into entirely different colours but in New Horizons I could literally... Combine white rattan with white customised log, with a white variation of the fireplace, and a white customised anchor, with white customised shells, etc. It’s been way easier to mix and match colours. The same thing happened for my dark brown and red basement



In NL you had like the modern series, which could be any colour, and even gem colours giving 2 green, blue, pink and purple options. There were a few series that could be most colours. NH you have a series which is 3 shades of brown + white, a series which is only brown or green, a series which is 4 different wood colours and rainbow all in one. There's barely any series that are as versatile as some of the NL ones. (and when you do get one, like the cute series, you can only get one colour in your town!)

I agree on the whole colour matching is better, but it's because multiple series are now the same shade of colour, as opposed to having options. The green series would have light and dark greens, and there's not much like that anymore. Also I find some of the furniture that I've grouped thinking it's a good match, I then see almost everyone that went for that colour scheme has done the same grouping, because there is no other dark blue option outside of the imperial and diner series.


----------



## RollingAntony (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, everyone! It's been great to see all the perspectives coming together.



Jinglefruit said:


> Excellent analysis. Though there's a few additions I think are of note.
> 
> From a pure furniture perspective, what NH is missing is variety in the furniture. You want a red/purple/white house interior, well you have to pick a standard brown set and maybe customise the cushions? If there is a white option it's the log series customised only. This is terrible for a series that has it's main draw be decorating.* In NL there was a lot more basic furniture yes, but it was hugely varied. NH it's almost all wooden or brown, or some new and outdoorsy. There's no inbetween or other types of furniture. We've also lost a lot of the wackier series, like the Astro series, or fun nintendo bits, or number lamps and giant chess pieces. And without these sorts of options, you run ito a case where almost everyone has a cottage core island, because the modern and sleek sets were deleted so no options for a black interior heavy metal den.
> *Because lets face it the game priority was not purely decorating in the early series games, and that is what is pushed for NH now (also socialisation, but without new decorated areas.... there's nothing to do here, our only option is show of decorations currently?)
> ...


Your reply is very insightful. I'll try to respond to your points:

Yeah, the recurring factor I'm watching here is that indeed, NH lacks standard house furniture. I don't know if the "everyone has a cottage core" is a problem of NH when even then, every island can be different thanks to all the tools provided like terraforming. Was the problem of certain types of towns being recurring was not present on NL? Prior to release, I remember something about players complaining about some styles like the Fairy Tale one being prevalent around that era. Is the problem almost the same but greatly magnified due to more than double userbase?

What do you mean by time-locked furniture on NH? Are you referring to how for example, since the Halloween wasn't present on the game at first, you couldn't get that? If so, that's why I compared the totals at release and the update totals. The day-to-day furniture of Nook's Cranny is more of a "crafting" problem, as that reduces considerably the amount of new surprises to be found at the shop in exchange of having everything available all day- which for some wasn't a great trade-off.

The thing about PC or HHD coming before is that... I don't think that people should have expected NH to include everything from all the past games. I know that opinions and all that, but... like, people really got especially high hopes that all things were going to come back and that's not how game development works. Although there are comments about how early planning of the game begun after the release of NL, that doesn't mean it had all the time to include everything that came during the development- because different teams work on different games and even if the same people overlap; the managing of projects are totally different. People working on NH may have not known about people working on the Welcome amiibo or Pocket Camp or simply didn't have access to their features, codes, assets.

Sometimes it really seems that people expected NH to have ALL the things from the mainline and the spin-off games on top of having new mechanics, features, HD graphics and sound design and further updates down the line.

About the counting system, it's not really skewed. The 160 fish/bug models have the same importance as having 95 chairs and 70 beds; so it's not something worth pointing out. Regarding the PWP; please note that there are around 70 of them, but you can only have 30 of them in your town- which means they are not easily accesible. For example, you can put hundreds of log benches on NH, both inside or outside your house whereas putting a single one on PWP is restricted to the outdoors and you have 1 less project to use. Even then, PWP include things like bridges, fences, which are not being counted for NH total. Do remodelations and building count towards the limit? Because that makes it even more restricted. With all of this in mind, is why I didn't include the PWP on NL total.



Bilaz said:


> Furniture customization
> 
> 
> Furniture customization is the process of modifying the appearance of certain furniture items. Cyrus customizes certain furniture items for a small amount of Bells. The process takes 30 minutes. Once customized, the furniture leaf will become red, or golden-yellow if the fabric is customized...
> ...


Thanks, will check it out!



Starboard said:


> That's interesting, I didn't know they would let you use it again and again. I remember when I first got the game I was thinking about the trial and looking up my platinum points that I got from Pocket Camp. Unfortunately they expire and hundreds of points that I saved up had already disappeared. I since deleted Pocket Camp, do you happen to know of any other ways to get points? Do I need to play Nintendo phone games or something?


Adding to the answer that @Lanstar provided, yes, Nintendo mobile games offers Platinum Points by reaching certain milestones, but they also add "missions" from time to time that award points by finding things on the official sites for some games (like Astral Chain or Hyrule Wariors), and you can even get some by linking accounts and receiving the newsletter monthly.

In fact I have some Platinum Points saved, does anyone know if I can redeem them for NSO trials and giveaway them here?



-Lumi- said:


> That was a really lovely post to read! I already figured that New Leaf had more furniture in the game but it was nice to see a direct comparison of the old vs new Bunny Day & Spooky sets.
> 
> I like some of the furniture in New Horizons, I just feel like it doesn't have a lot of _house _furniture, if that makes sense? The new Spooky furniture pieces were gorgeous! But... the only real "house" pieces I feel like we got were the wallpaper, floor, rug, and the portrait of Jack. Which don't make for the very best room haha. It feels like a lot of the seasonal sets have that sort of disconnect? They'll have pieces obviously suited for outdoors and then a few pieces for indoor use and it throws me off because there's not a lot of other pieces that I feel like will blend nice with the holiday furniture? I suppose the Antique set wouldn't look bad with the Spooky pieces depending on colouring, same with the Cute set for Bunny Day items, but I have no idea what I'd blend with the Ice Furniture for example.
> 
> ...


Yes, there are not many complete house sets. I saw a similar feeling of the one you say about the Spooky series when the Turkey Day series was revealed. Even tho many people loved the items, they were expecting the standard bed, lamp, clock, dresser, etc. The bad thing for those is that Festivale series will probably get a similar treatment


----------



## Lanstar (Dec 18, 2020)

RollingAntony said:


> In fact I have some Platinum Points saved, does anyone know if I can redeem them for NSO trials and giveaway them here?



You can only redeem the points for a trial code once per month per My Nintendo account - and the code is only usable once. They usually expire a week or so after the end of the month it was first offered as well. Just take note of that when you try to do a giveaway.


----------



## maria110 (Dec 18, 2020)

Rollingantony, thank you for this in-depth analysis.  As a person who never played New Leaf, it's interesting to me to read about the differences.  I kind of wish they'd release New Leaf for the Switch so I could play it. I don't want another console and the New Leaf graphics are not as nice, but it sounds like a great game.  I would love to have all that extra furniture!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Dec 18, 2020)

RollingAntony said:


> Your reply is very insightful. I'll try to respond to your points:
> 
> Yeah, the recurring factor I'm watching here is that indeed, NH lacks standard house furniture. I don't know if the "everyone has a cottage core" is a problem of NH when even then, every island can be different thanks to all the tools provided like terraforming. Was the problem of certain types of towns being recurring was not present on NL? Prior to release, I remember something about players complaining about some styles like the Fairy Tale one being prevalent around that era. Is the problem almost the same but greatly magnified due to more than double userbase?
> 
> ...



Yeah, it is the standard housing furniture that I think has been worst hit here. But in terms of NL, the "fairytale" towns were prevalent because the exterior of the buildings only had like 4-5 options, and ofc PWP were limited. In NL it's more on the decorations inside houses, and that is what throws NHs furniture loss into such relief. Because most of the interior furiture is now either removed, or as you shown, reimagined into a new exterior series such as the Spooky/Creepy set. And what we do have just doesn't have the versatility to make something like my favourite New Leaf room:





By time locked, I don't just mean the Holiday series. I also mean the cherry blossom/maple leaf etc series. In NL I think the snowman series, holiday items and 1 Gracie series per 3 months were time-locked items. Now a significant portion of craftable furniture is not unlockable for most of the year. This has likely dramatically hampered peoples designing for the first year, leading further to the echo chamber of the furniture pool being really small. It's improved now a year has progressed, but previous games didn't have nearly as much furniture that could only be acquired at set times of the year. So the base game may have had over 1000 items, but until you'd played for a whole year, a good portion of that was not available without TTing, and certainly never going to be sold in the shop, which is the first place that springs to mind when it comes to getting new items.

In terms of PC/HHD, I agree there's no way we would get all the furniture added to NH. (We have enough load problems as it is.) But compared to HHD the house feels a lot more basic than it was, and it's saddening to see villagers return to 6x6 rooms. They dangled these progressive features in front of us, and withdrew them. As for PC, I think what hits me hard is that every month for years now, PC players have had at least 50 new bits of furniture added. Every month in PC contains more new furniture than all the furniture from 9 months of NH updates put together. It just feels insulting to be so imbalanced. I'm not asking for the level of weird detail they get in PC, or for them to bring all PC items into the game in one giant update. But I am definitely going to call out that a far smaller third party company is able to churn out new furniture at a faster pace and often higher quality (villagers actually interact with it!) than Nintendo are managing.

As for the PWP from a decorating and content perspective, there are about 80 that act as furniture pieces. With a caveat here, of they have an additional file in the NL data for winter where they collect snow, so they represent about 160 furniture models in the data. Also about 40-50 of these became furniture in NH, hence why I think it be counted because they became part of the NH count despite being the same item. The 30 item restriction is irrelevant as the games code just interprets them as furniture. It's a bit like saying the 1700 items in NL can't be placed outdoors, so they count as 0 when decorating outside in NH. (I say this facetiously, as I am very familiar with the internal coding of AC games, and there is a lot (in fact far more in NH than NL!) of things that are in effect furniture as far as the game code is concerned.)

Again, mostly just my opinions here. But I can't help but feel jaded that my favourite game series has gone from a game that kept me engrossed and playing an hour+ daily for 3 years, to losing me completely within 5 months. Almost entirely because my favourite aspect - decorating, has been expanded spacewise so I can finally get all my ideas out, but half of the things I would want to make are no longer possible.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 18, 2020)

Jinglefruit said:


> And what we do have just doesn't have the versatility to make something like my favourite New Leaf room:


I remember seeing the yellow watermelon items somewhere. I really hope upon hopes that if we get farming we’ll be able to grow watermelons and craft these furniture items.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Dec 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I remember seeing the yellow watermelon items somewhere. I really hope upon hopes that if we get farming we’ll be able to grow watermelons and craft these furniture items.


Yeah, series like the fruit, flower, bug and fish sets in NL were some of my favourites. And they're exactly the series that have been wildly reinterpretted into outdoor items and lost all their chairs and tables and things like comically large angler fish lamps.

I really want farming (and the return of the cut tropical/perfect fruits) to bring these things back.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 18, 2020)

Jinglefruit said:


> Yeah, series like the fruit, flower, bug and fish sets in NL were some of my favourites. And they're exactly the series that have been wildly reinterpretted into outdoor items and lost all their chairs and tables and things like comically large angler fish lamps.
> 
> I really want farming (and the return of the cut tropical/perfect fruits) to bring these things back.


While I kinda like the reimagined sets (if you’ve seen me around you’ll know I’m a nut for outdoorsy builds), it does kinda ruin how they were once used.  I low key wish that they’d make something zany for newer sets (the closest we’ve gotten was the apple TV). I also hope that, if they add in more fruit, that they also make outfits for them. I NEED a durian hat in my life!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 18, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I remember seeing the yellow watermelon items somewhere. I really hope upon hopes that if we get farming we’ll be able to grow watermelons and craft these furniture items.


In NL, there was an awesome watermelon item.
When you clicked it, the watermelon opened up into a cool looking sliced watermelon!

This is what makes me sad.
Seeing folks having to use beach balls, when we had an actual interactive watermelon in NL.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 18, 2020)

John Wick said:


> In NL, there was an awesome watermelon item.
> When you clicked it, the watermelon opened up into a cool looking sliced watermelon!
> 
> This is what makes me sad.
> Seeing folks having to use beach balls, when we had an actual interactive watermelon in NL.


Yeah, the watermelon beach ball really worries me. I hope that they don’t just settle for that.


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 18, 2020)

Interesting report! Yeah the lack of furniture really is a shame, and I'm still waiting for music boxes to come back because I miss being able to craft and collect them for my music room. I'm really hoping that after the anniversary of the release of New Horizons, Nintendo will start adding more furniture or places like Brewsters, not just events.  While the furniture isn't horrible and I actually do like the more modern look to them, sometimes it's just not the same.


----------



## RollingAntony (Dec 19, 2020)

Jinglefruit said:


> Yeah, it is the standard housing furniture that I think has been worst hit here. But in terms of NL, the "fairytale" towns were prevalent because the exterior of the buildings only had like 4-5 options, and ofc PWP were limited. In NL it's more on the decorations inside houses, and that is what throws NHs furniture loss into such relief. Because most of the interior furiture is now either removed, or as you shown, reimagined into a new exterior series such as the Spooky/Creepy set. And what we do have just doesn't have the versatility to make something like my favourite New Leaf room:
> View attachment 344792
> 
> By time locked, I don't just mean the Holiday series. I also mean the cherry blossom/maple leaf etc series. In NL I think the snowman series, holiday items and 1 Gracie series per 3 months were time-locked items. Now a significant portion of craftable furniture is not unlockable for most of the year. This has likely dramatically hampered peoples designing for the first year, leading further to the echo chamber of the furniture pool being really small. It's improved now a year has progressed, but previous games didn't have nearly as much furniture that could only be acquired at set times of the year. So the base game may have had over 1000 items, but until you'd played for a whole year, a good portion of that was not available without TTing, and certainly never going to be sold in the shop, which is the first place that springs to mind when it comes to getting new items.
> ...


Oh the watermelon rooms looks cool haha

Thanks for explaining, the time locked furniture. I didn't know how NL handled the furniture. I remember reading about obtaining a mushroom furniture once per day, but I forgot that cherry blossom and maple leaf series don't have an equivalent on NL, right? It all adds to the whole non-orderable furniture, and I see how can make things seem more limited! In the end I think NH took a different approach to furniture altogether, defying many previous conceptions.

Regarding PC, it's important to understand it's a mobile game and therefore needs new shiny things every month to get the money from the whales that play the game. Most players won't have access to the furniture provided, so I find it a bit irrelevant to compare both games as they are vastly different on their approach to the userbase and the objectives they each pursue, but I understand what you say.

Sure, I'm not going by code when counting furniture because well, I don't have access nor any abilities with code, so that's why I counted them out due to the limits (nothing to do with NL items being unable to be placed outdoors). I can make an ammendment to the initial post in order to boost the NL items and provide an additional comparison point, so thanks for your feedback.

I hope you can enjoy the game again or go back to the games you love! Even if NH is the latest game of the series, NL will always be there (I'm guessing NL was your fave from your posts, apologies if it isn't ). If I may ask you a question, would you have preferred a much more rich/advanced interior decorating rather than a certainly limited indoor and outdoor decoration?

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## bebebese (Dec 19, 2020)

RollingAntony said:


> The thing about PC or HHD coming before is that... I don't think that people should have expected NH to include everything from all the past games.


I don't think people were wrong to expect that at all. The PC stuff, sure, but what you have to remember about AC is that up until now, every mainline release has had most or all of the previous games' furniture, plus new features, at launch. NH stripped down a lot of the established sets and series, and so far none of the updates have added anything that the other games had at launch (besides the emote that lets you sit down outside, lol. They've all been holidays or NPCs/features that were in NL).
 Given that NH's launch got delayed, it's kind of hard for veteran players to understand what exactly they were doing with the development time. I know game dev is a much more complicated process than people think, and we don't know what goes on behind closed doors or why certain decisions get made, but I hope this adds a little more perspective as to why there's so much unease over NH's content.


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 19, 2020)

RollingAntony said:


> would you have preferred a much more rich/advanced interior decorating rather than a certainly limited indoor and outdoor decoration?
> 
> Thanks for your insight.


My apologies if this was directed at a specific person and not just at everyone who prefers new leaf.

I actually have to say I would indeed prefer advanced interior decoration. I’m not very fond of outdoor decorating. I always loved the fact that the town was something you shared with your villagers and had equal footing in. I loved that your house was the thing that reflected your personal progress. I would love to place a happy home designer level personal house in a population growing style world, but I’m probably in the vast minority there. It just feels more like animal crossing, and like the real world. Your home is your space


----------



## Mu~ (Dec 19, 2020)

I really miss a lot of items from NL, I don't like that they changed the design if some of them instead of just introducing the new ones as separated pieces. I also miss a lot if items and customization options present in HHD but they didn't implement here.


----------



## imagawayaki (Dec 19, 2020)

Very nice and thorough analysis of the numbers in NH vs NL! I think we will see a lot of furniture added with each update.

Some of the furniture I want back the most is "non-seasonal/non-themed", like the doctor's office set. (I decorated my house with the assumption they kept most of the furniture from NL and WW... I was wrong..!) Since most of the update-furniture seems to be linked to specific holidays, I wonder if they will ever add it in? Right now all we can do is speculate, but I am hoping the more "mundane" sets like classic, cabin, rococo, etc. series get added one day.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 19, 2020)

RollingAntony said:


> Hello everyone! One of the most common topics about New Horizons revolve around its furniture and how it compares to previous entries of the franchise. Curious by nature, I decided to try to make a comprehensive analysis of the amount, implementation and overall focus of the furniture on the latest AC game. To do this, I’m making some comparisons with New Leaf, the direct predecessor and if I’m not mistaken, the game with the biggest amount of furniture on the series.
> 
> I’m dividing the analysis on different sections in order to get the best overall picture and please note that I’m not taking the latest (1.6) update in account.
> 
> ...


This is a great post, and sums the issue up well.  One thing I'd like to add is that in NH we get an *entire island* to decorate *vs* being limited to *house interiors* in NL. It would be interesting to note that an entire house (fully expanded) in ACNL is 96 tiles (one tile = 1x1 space) if you add up six 8x8 rooms, and if the average player has 2 characters on their island with fully expanded houses, we were given 1271 furniture items to decorate 192 tiles. I'm not a math expert, but I wonder if it would be relevant calculate that if we were given 1271 items to decorate 192 tiles, then they gave us about 6 furniture items to chose per 1x1 tile. In NH, an island is about 64x80 tiles, which equals 5120 tiles (not including beaches or house interiors). Since there are only 1026 furniture items, according to my logic we ~theoretically~ would be forced to reuse one item at least 5 times. Now in reality, we are not going to be filling up every single tile of our island (plus we have buildings, etc) so that's not 100% accurate, but I think it illustrates my point well which is-

*The island in ACNH gives us about 50x as much decorating space than in ACNL (not including ACNH house interiors or beaches), and with a decreased furniture selection, players are likely to repeat items more than once, which is upsetting to many.*

*disclaimer- my math could be wrong lol


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks for putting up a great report!  I enjoyed reading your analysis.

I am optimistic that Nintendo will bridge that gap one day. I also like the fact that some furniture sets are evolving to accommodate decoration outside of your house!

My only wish is for them not to deviate away too much with it. I am fond of interior design since New Leaf. It's one of things I enjoyed doing. My suggestion to them is to retain those indoor furniture and expand them. *Having more options is what makes any game great.*


----------



## RollingAntony (Dec 26, 2020)

After the New Year items go live on the game, I'll update the initial post.

The recent Turkey Day and Toy Day are also examples of the focus they're aiming for with the new furniture, as the Harvest and Jingle sets were almost entirely scrapped in favor of the Turkey series and the Toys/Illuminated sets, which are definitely not the standard sets people were used to. Bunny Day will be probably the only holiday series closest to the old furniture sets.





sleepydreepy said:


> This is a great post, and sums the issue up well.  One thing I'd like to add is that in NH we get an *entire island* to decorate *vs* being limited to *house interiors* in NL. It would be interesting to note that an entire house (fully expanded) in ACNL is 96 tiles (one tile = 1x1 space) if you add up six 8x8 rooms, and if the average player has 2 characters on their island with fully expanded houses, we were given 1271 furniture items to decorate 192 tiles. I'm not a math expert, but I wonder if it would be relevant calculate that if we were given 1271 items to decorate 192 tiles, then they gave us about 6 furniture items to chose per 1x1 tile. In NH, an island is about 64x80 tiles, which equals 5120 tiles (not including beaches or house interiors). Since there are only 1026 furniture items, according to my logic we ~theoretically~ would be forced to reuse one item at least 5 times. Now in reality, we are not going to be filling up every single tile of our island (plus we have buildings, etc) so that's not 100% accurate, but I think it illustrates my point well which is-
> 
> *The island in ACNH gives us about 50x as much decorating space than in ACNL (not including ACNH house interiors or beaches), and with a decreased furniture selection, players are likely to repeat items more than once, which is upsetting to many.*
> 
> *disclaimer- my math could be wrong lol


Wanted to quote your post to thank you for the analysis of the space between both games. 

The thing about decorating outdoors is that NH provides options outside the standard furniture that helps spice up the islands, like the placement of some creatures, art and others. Of course, more furniture would help even more, but I have seen very creative islands that make great use these "unconventional" items!


----------



## Dracule (Dec 26, 2020)

I’m so glad you broke this down! I’m one of those who actually complains a bit at the fact Nintendo hasn’t added past items into NH that should’ve been in there already, and also hasn’t incorporated ACPC items either (lol... I need to be more patient.) 

I’m already loving the little readditions of food items coming with the New Year, so I think Nintendo wants to reintegrate items slowly and give players something to look forward to.

What I wish for most is for the incorporation of ACPC items, because those have been absolutely amazing and covetable. (Not gonna lie, I’d pay extra to buy specialized sets cus I’m addicted to gacha and cute furniture. TwT)


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 31, 2020)

This is a very helpful analysis. As others have said, there are other ways in which the game feels like it's missing things - like how you can't make miniature fossils to display in your home, or music boxes out of giant clams. Little details like that, MANY of them, have been shaved away, presumptively because they didn't have the time to include them. I only hope they somehow make their way back into the game with future updates.


----------



## Rika092 (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow I didn’t notice this thread until now but thanks so much for this comprehensive analysis. I’m not surprised that NL surpasses NH in terms of furniture counts, but it was a bit surprising to see that as much as we complain about the lack of furnitures in NH, it still has 1000+ In terms of counts. Perhaps a more precise way to describe the difference vs NL is the lack of furniture variety then? Also come to think about it, the 1000+ furnitures in NH does include the bug and fish models, no? Those are a new category of “furnitures” being introduced in NH which was not present in NL, so if we were to discount those, perhaps the difference in numbers would be a bit more substantial? On the other hand. as you said NL didn’t get a massive furniture update until 4 years later, and NH is currently just about to complete the 1 year cycle. So I’m sure there will be more and more furnitures upcoming, especially since after this first year Nintendo won’t have to focus so much of the content update specifically on the holidays. I’m fairly certain some of the plants furnitures and the 7-11/Sanrio items will return in a future update because they were quite a big hit back in NL.

In terms of furnitures that got a revamp in NH - I think I definitely preferred the NH versions vs the NL counterparts. Personally I didn’t bother to gather the spooky set and turkey day sets in NL because they don’t really fit into my aesthetics and the furnitures are so bright and jarring that I cannot find a cohesive way to incorporate them into my interior decor unless I’m going for a room of the full set. But I really love the new sets in NH and had a ton of fun using them to decorate the exteriors! Same thing for the “not the same but equivalent” category, even though I don’t have a graveyard in my current island, I find the zen and western stones to be quite aesthetically pleasing to look at vs the creepy gravestones in NL.  As you said, many of the changes maybe because now the NH furnitures are configured to be more compatible for exterior decors, but regardless of the reason I’m a big fan of these changes


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 3, 2021)

I have updated the initial post with the info from the 1.6 update. Although it was expected because it was covering 2 major holidays, this is the biggest furniture update with 33 items added. We're only missing a big holiday (Festivale) and 1 update before the game's first anniversary, so we're likely to see another 13 or so items before the madness begins.




Dracule said:


> I’m so glad you broke this down! I’m one of those who actually complains a bit at the fact Nintendo hasn’t added past items into NH that should’ve been in there already, and also hasn’t incorporated ACPC items either (lol... I need to be more patient.)
> 
> I’m already loving the little readditions of food items coming with the New Year, so I think Nintendo wants to reintegrate items slowly and give players something to look forward to.
> 
> What I wish for most is for the incorporation of ACPC items, because those have been absolutely amazing and covetable. (Not gonna lie, I’d pay extra to buy specialized sets cus I’m addicted to gacha and cute furniture. TwT)


Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately, I don't think we'll se ACPC items added to the game. Pocket Camp needs people (mostly whales) to spend money on the game, and letting people acquire the coveted objects on NH won't be good for that. It will keep getting some tiny crossover promotional things, but I don't think we'll ever see the true bulk of PC items. Fingers crossed tho, hope we can get at least some of the better items from that game!



Rika092 said:


> Wow I didn’t notice this thread until now but thanks so much for this comprehensive analysis. I’m not surprised that NL surpasses NH in terms of furniture counts, but it was a bit surprising to see that as much as we complain about the lack of furnitures in NH, it still has 1000+ In terms of counts. Perhaps a more precise way to describe the difference vs NL is the lack of furniture variety then? Also come to think about it, the 1000+ furnitures in NH does include the bug and fish models, no? Those are a new category of “furnitures” being introduced in NH which was not present in NL, so if we were to discount those, perhaps the difference in numbers would be a bit more substantial? On the other hand. as you said NL didn’t get a massive furniture update until 4 years later, and NH is currently just about to complete the 1 year cycle. So I’m sure there will be more and more furnitures upcoming, especially since after this first year Nintendo won’t have to focus so much of the content update specifically on the holidays. I’m fairly certain some of the plants furnitures and the 7-11/Sanrio items will return in a future update because they were quite a big hit back in NL.
> 
> In terms of furnitures that got a revamp in NH - I think I definitely preferred the NH versions vs the NL counterparts. Personally I didn’t bother to gather the spooky set and turkey day sets in NL because they don’t really fit into my aesthetics and the furnitures are so bright and jarring that I cannot find a cohesive way to incorporate them into my interior decor unless I’m going for a room of the full set. But I really love the new sets in NH and had a ton of fun using them to decorate the exteriors! Same thing for the “not the same but equivalent” category, even though I don’t have a graveyard in my current island, I find the zen and western stones to be quite aesthetically pleasing to look at vs the creepy gravestones in NL.  As you said, many of the changes maybe because now the NH furnitures are configured to be more compatible for exterior decors, but regardless of the reason I’m a big fan of these changes


Thanks for your response. IMO, 7-11/Sanrio items are probably the latest items they'll ever add to the game, if they do- these kind of things are a legal mess, no matter how popular they were. Especially because some companies can already customise pre-existing items with their logos and we've already seen that.

Yes, the furniture variety is key, but it's kind of a weird variety trouble. As you mentioned, around 160+ items correspond to the bugs/fish models and although like 100 of them are really different some may feel too similar. On the other hand, the common sets of NL featured the same kind of items, so you have 63 clocks, 95 chairs and 56 beds whereas NH has 19, 35 and 24 respectively*.

So while NL has more variety within some categories, NH may have more variety overall. It's like a limbo because the sheer number of amiibo'd NL means that it also has many quirky items not present on NH, like the IV drip or the thermohygrometer but NH ditched many repeats to focus on creating unique items. They are different kinds of variety? I apologize if I didn't make myself clear haha

Personally, I'd prefer if they gave priority to the aforementioned quirky and out of there items; but most people seem to prefer getting the 60 cut chairs back in order to better decorate their homes. I don't think they'll be able to satisfy both sides, unless they have an extremely good and well-thought update plan that mixes and matches both categories- and even then, time and manpower may not be on their side. It all depends on how they handle a second year of updates.

_*Just using a quick search of the words mentioned, there may be more not named like that but the point is the same._


----------



## Bilaz (Jan 3, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Yes, the furniture variety is key, but it's kind of a weird variety trouble. As you mentioned, around 160+ items correspond to the bugs/fish models and although like 100 of them are really different some may feel too similar. On the other hand, the common sets of NL featured the same kind of items, so you have 63 clocks, 95 chairs and 56 beds whereas NH has 19, 35 and 24 respectively*.
> 
> So while NL has more variety within some categories, NH may have more variety overall. It's like a limbo because the sheer number of amiibo'd NL means that it also has many quirky items not present on NH, like the IV drip or the thermohygrometer but NH ditched many repeats to focus on creating unique items. They are different kinds of variety? I apologize if I didn't make myself clear haha








						(img heavy) I compared my new leaf and new horizons houses to showcase the pros and cons!
					

Title says all, I completed my New Leaf house only a year or two before this game was released, so I had pretty much the same exact taste designing both houses, the themes in the houses are similar as well, so I thought a side by side comparison would actually showcase the good and bad of each...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




This made perfect sense to me, and I thought I'd share my thread to help illustrate (you may quote any of my images that's fine)

I feel like the pros of furniture sets are that it's very easy to create a unique vibe. You can see it in my New Horizons Mermaid room, and in some of my New Leaf rooms. But I feel like with a lot of effort I was able to create even more unique looks? I feel like everyone's houses look more creative and nicer in New Horizons but that might just be me.


----------



## kefkiroth (Jan 3, 2021)

imagawayaki said:


> Very nice and thorough analysis of the numbers in NH vs NL! I think we will see a lot of furniture added with each update.
> 
> Some of the furniture I want back the most is "non-seasonal/non-themed", like the doctor's office set. (I decorated my house with the assumption they kept most of the furniture from NL and WW... I was wrong..!) Since most of the update-furniture seems to be linked to specific holidays, I wonder if they will ever add it in? Right now all we can do is speculate, but I am hoping the more "mundane" sets like classic, cabin, rococo, etc. series get added one day.


Your comment made me think (and gave me hope) that perhaps once we reach one year since the release date we'll get furniture updates that are non-seasonal.

Thank you @RollingAntony for such a thorough analysis! Now I can clap back at deniers with actual figures.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 3, 2021)

Every NH house and island looks the same to me.

It's why I never bother visiting any.

Very hard to be unique with so little variety, apart from colors that don't seem to match.


----------



## kefkiroth (Jan 3, 2021)

Dracule said:


> I’m so glad you broke this down! I’m one of those who actually complains a bit at the fact Nintendo hasn’t added past items into NH that should’ve been in there already, and also hasn’t incorporated ACPC items either (lol... I need to be more patient.)
> 
> I’m already loving the little readditions of food items coming with the New Year, so I think Nintendo wants to reintegrate items slowly and give players something to look forward to.
> 
> What I wish for most is for the incorporation of ACPC items, because those have been absolutely amazing and covetable. (Not gonna lie, I’d pay extra to buy specialized sets cus I’m addicted to gacha and cute furniture. TwT)


I invested so much time on Pocket Camp but I eventually stopped when I realized how hard it was to obtain items. This must have been 2 years ago. Was there a way in which one could recover their progress? Perhaps by linking a Nintendo account? I've seen the PC camping items and I'm willing to go back to PC just to get those mini campers!


----------



## oranje (Jan 3, 2021)

Thank you for this comprehensive report! It really illustrates some of the frustration that players that have played NL have about the lack of furniture sets. I love the upgrades for holiday sets like the Turkey Day/Harvest festival and Halloween but I don't think it's enough to compensate for the loss of the other furniture sets. 



RedPanda said:


> This is a very helpful analysis. As others have said, there are other ways in which the game feels like it's missing things - like how you can't make miniature fossils to display in your home, or music boxes out of giant clams. Little details like that, MANY of them, have been shaved away, presumptively because they didn't have the time to include them. I only hope they somehow make their way back into the game with future updates.



I miss the mini fossil sets and  music box clams too. I'm starting to think they didn't have enough time to create new assets to the game? I can't think of another reason on why so many items are missing.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 3, 2021)

I knew there were definitely differences across NH and NL in terms of furniture being updated/cut/added, but this was actually a really interesting way to see it all put across - thank you for putting all this information together! I hadn't really considered it before but it is interesting how there is obviously a shift in furniture towards it being able to be placed both inside and outside with it making sense. I suppose there is still time for NH to catch up a bit in terms of number of orderable furniture items compared to NL, since the game has only been out for not quite a year, but with each update this does seem more likely. With many other people I'm sure I can only hope that some day some of the pocket camp items get added - I'm not an active player but I can appreciate just how lovely some of those items are! 
Overall I do prefer a lot of the execution of NH furniture - for example the halloween/turkey day items, as they seem less 'novelty' and more 'could actually use this in my house without it being a themed room'.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks for the replies.




Bilaz said:


> (img heavy) I compared my new leaf and new horizons houses to showcase the pros and cons!
> 
> 
> Title says all, I completed my New Leaf house only a year or two before this game was released, so I had pretty much the same exact taste designing both houses, the themes in the houses are similar as well, so I thought a side by side comparison would actually showcase the good and bad of each...
> ...


Oh thanks for the link. I think your creativity illustrates the kind of variety the game has as of now. Well, yours and all the great photos and threads some people have shared, like the recent "Fun with Toys" by @Darkina . I think this showcases that there is lots of variety and uniqueness to be found on the game.



oranje said:


> Thank you for this comprehensive report! It really illustrates some of the frustration that players that have played NL have about the lack of furniture sets. I love the upgrades for holiday sets like the Turkey Day/Harvest festival and Halloween but I don't think it's enough to compensate for the loss of the other furniture sets.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the mini fossil sets and  music box clams too. I'm starting to think they didn't have enough time to create new assets to the game? I can't think of another reason on why so many items are missing.


We'll probably never know the reason for most of the cuts, but it's safe to assume that they didn't have enough time. Everything on the game was mostly made from scratch, from villagers to furniture, so as some people have noted, developers prioritised some items instead.


----------



## Bilaz (Jan 4, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Oh thanks for the link. I think your creativity illustrates the kind of variety the game has as of now. Well, yours and all the great photos and threads some people have shared, like the recent "Fun with Toys" by @Darkina . I think this showcases that there is lots of variety and uniqueness to be found on the game.



You’re very welcome! I made that thread on purpose after I finished decorating because personally I found that despite having less variety in individual items, the rooms themselves looked more distinct, and I think that’s for several reasons:
- Wallpapers, flooring and rugs. These do so much for a room design and a room theme
- Colour variations, white rattan, brown imperial, it all does a lot for a general theme of a room
- Unique items: shell set and pirate set come to mind for my first room, but there are many others. Putting some of the outdoor items inside adds a lot to rooms in my opinion.

You’ve inspired me to make a new thread idea, thank you!


----------



## Fantasyland (Jan 4, 2021)

sleepydreepy said:


> This is a great post, and sums the issue up well.  One thing I'd like to add is that in NH we get an *entire island* to decorate *vs* being limited to *house interiors* in NL. ...
> *The island in ACNH gives us about 50x as much decorating space than in ACNL (not including ACNH house interiors or beaches), and with a decreased furniture selection, players are likely to repeat items more than once, which is upsetting to many.*
> *disclaimer- my math could be wrong lol


Even if your math is wrong, which it seems like it isn't, this is a really excellent point I had no idea how to articulate. With more space, we theoretically should get more things to put in that space. 



Bilaz said:


> (img heavy) I compared my new leaf and new horizons houses to showcase the pros and cons!
> 
> 
> Title says all, I completed my New Leaf house only a year or two before this game was released, so I had pretty much the same exact taste designing both houses, the themes in the houses are similar as well, so I thought a side by side comparison would actually showcase the good and bad of each...
> ...


This is amazing work, thank you for sharing it here! I think it pairs with this thread perfectly! I see that while NH has more cohesion between all its pieces, it's more of a necessity than a bonus, because we simply have less to work with. While I appreciate the ~vibe~ of the NH houses, I can't help but miss the cozy lived-in vibes that NL could provide. Not to mention the 4 items on a table thing, UGH.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 26, 2021)

Apologies for the bump, but the new update trailer has brought some new items. And tools, but I haven't kept track of the tools. Does the Sparkling Cider and the beans cover the same function as food furniture?  

We can see the following:

*Drums
*Banners
*Balloons
*Stalls
*Arched banners
*Floor thingie
*Floor lights
*Parasol stuck on the ground
*Little cannons of confetti I guess
*Mr. Resetti figurine
*Red packet
*Bokjumeoni
*Chinese couplet
*Chocolate Box
*Heart Bouquet

So, more or less 15 furniture items which is on par with previous updates. I'll also update the images on the OP with my own screenshots for NH. If anyone has NL and can help me with a picture for that game, I'll truly appreciate it.

I'll also add a pic comparison between the Mushroom series, as they are fun.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2021)

I can't sit on a banner!
And we have a crapload of floor lights! O_O
We have balloons already!

I want REAL furniture, not this utter garbage we keep getting.

Almost done with it anyway.

They couldn't even be bothered to give us mannequins back.
They are absolutely horrid and do not care about the fans.

At least they added the Resetti figure from NL that was available from Resetti's RV.
He also had pizza and a heap of other great items.

Over & out.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (Jan 26, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> I'll also add a pic comparison between the Mushroom series, as they are fun.



If you're going to compare furniture series from both games, I think it would be nice to find pictures where both sets are either lined up side-by-side or used in furnishing a house. I think it's a little bit unfair if only the NH stuff is shown lovingly displayed while the NL stuff is just set up in a line. One of the biggest strengths of the NL furniture sets, IMO, is how nice it can look not only on its own, but also when placed with other thematically appropriate items to make a complete room. That strength just can't be showcased in a picture of the furniture pieces placed side-by-side.


----------



## Tiffany (Jan 26, 2021)

I didn't really decorate my house in nl per se. i just out a different furniture set in each room. This time I decided I wanted to try making my house like a real house with bedroom ,bathroom ,kitchen etc. I really like how it turned out but the process was very frustrating at times. My main issue was finding the right walls/floors. This was when I noticed that there werent as many as I thought, a lot were color variants of the same wall/floor. Nothing wrong with that I just feel like they should have also added a larger variety and not just color variants. I too would like more options of actual furniture(beds,couches etc). We dont have near as many furniture sets this time(so far) so hopefully that will change. Also definitely need more exterior options cause again same thing just variations in color.


----------



## TxAnt (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks for all this data.  It proves my theory that we simply don't have as much in NH.  I have been playing since launch and still haven't decorated the interior of my home because the full sets of furniture are so limited.  Plus other simple items are missing such as a dryer to go with the washer.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 26, 2021)

LoyalDragonfly said:


> If you're going to compare furniture series from both games, I think it would be nice to find pictures where both sets are either lined up side-by-side or used in furnishing a house. I think it's a little bit unfair if only the NH stuff is shown lovingly displayed while the NL stuff is just set up in a line. One of the biggest strengths of the NL furniture sets, IMO, is how nice it can look not only on its own, but also when placed with other thematically appropriate items to make a complete room. That strength just can't be showcased in a picture of the furniture pieces placed side-by-side.


I'm not looking for the biggest strenghts of a furniture set because it's highly subjective to say what is a strenght and what is a weakness for example, and the point of the pic comparisons is to compare just the same sets to appreciate the differences; not the sets and whatever everyone finds that suits it better. How nice or not nice a furniture piece can look is almost entirely on the eye of the beholder- you can see that some people think the furniture from the upcoming Pavé set is trash while others think it's amazing.

The pic comparisons are not meant to show that x game is better than the other, just to show the differences of focus between games.

I already asked for help in order to get better pictures of the New Leaf sets and I can't for my life find great pictures that display the furniture set alone and even mentioned it on my OP. If you happen to know of a good place to find the images, please tell me and I'll be very grateful 

By the way, I don't think that was your intention but thanks for the comment of the NH pictures. I spent the other night at Photopia trying to display the furniture sets and it was harder than I originally thought haha




Tiffany said:


> I didn't really decorate my house in nl per se. i just out a different furniture set in each room. This time I decided I wanted to try making my house like a real house with bedroom ,bathroom ,kitchen etc. I really like how it turned out but the process was very frustrating at times. My main issue was finding the right walls/floors. This was when I noticed that there werent as many as I thought, a lot were color variants of the same wall/floor. Nothing wrong with that I just feel like they should have also added a larger variety and not just color variants. I too would like more options of actual furniture(beds,couches etc). We dont have near as many furniture sets this time(so far) so hopefully that will change. Also definitely need more exterior options cause again same thing just variations in color.


I actually haven't tackled the wallpaper and flooring options to see the differences. I just know that NH has around 120 wallpapers more and 20 flooring more (some of which are animated). There are also 140 rugs. I don't know if those 140+ extra items are just color variations, but I think it's safe to say there are more options and varierty in general.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes but the wallpaper and flooring is, IMO, poor quality compared to NL.

There are so many walls and floors I really miss from older AC titles.

NH walls and flooring look like mass produced, with (drum roll) color variations.

Gimme back the tartan rug, plush and fancy carpet over the NH stuff any day.


----------



## Hanami (Jan 26, 2021)

great analysis. thank you for putting this together! i appreciate the numbers for furniture, PWPs, and craftables - it puts things into perspective. the numbers in NH aren't as bad as i thought. i thought NH lacked furniture compared to NL, but seeing your great point about how there is a focus on versatile furniture for both indoors and outdoors, made me realize that it's just lacking what i prefer (my favorite NL sets, abundant food items, and my favorite PWPs). i also prefer interior design to exterior decorating. i'm satisfied with NH, but i really take issue with how certain furniture items were cut. i can't imagine why the developers would cut items unless it was a collab, and i think many of them weren't a collab.


----------



## annex (Jan 27, 2021)

When I found out that we would be able to put furniture outside, I was so excited and thought about items from New Leaf and assumed they would be in Horizons. I was planning on having corn fields, and using piggy banks for a farm. I wanted a bbq and would use the covered wagon, tall cactus and tumble weed. We even had full sized cars you could get with amiibo. I was going to have a drive in theatre.

With that said. I love that we got so many new items. I love the turkey day furniture, toys, festive items, etc.  Every event is a surprise with New items we haven't had in past a.c. games. I have been very disappointed that they haven't given us very much indoor furniture and only a few sofas, but surprisingly I'm seeing players create more unique rooms. I'm also having a lot of fun being more creative with my rooms. 

I was disappointed about the pave items at first, because I really want more indoor furniture, but I'm getting excited thinking about where I'm going to put them. I redecorated an area today that's ready for the new items. I think it's going to make that area fun and colorful.


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 27, 2021)

like what a lot of others have been saying, i think the re-addition of the old furniture, plus more furniture like they've already been doing through diys and seasonal events, could be great! i do think there's an emphasis on "realistic" furniture in this game compared to the others, which i really appreciate, but i do miss a lot of the more themed or quirky stuff that was in the old games. in general though, i think just expanding the already huge variety of furniture gives the game so many more possibilities that every player can appreciate.

i also do wish that we had more pwps in acnh like we had in acnl. some of them are so cute and i wonder why they didn't bring them back in some way :< oh, and more arches please!


----------



## Bilaz (Jan 27, 2021)

Welcome to ACNL-HOMES
					






					acnl-homes.tumblr.com
				



this is a great source for acnl room pictures ^^ just go to tagged/links, pick the furniture set you want and scroll, there’s usually at least one person who has just the furniture set with a few knickknacks


----------



## RollingAntony (Feb 17, 2021)

Updated with the 1.7 furniture. Mario crossover and new seasonal celebrations are bringing around 17 new furniture items added, which will bring us over the 100 mark.

The Mario set comes pretty similar to the one present on New Leaf, trading the Fire Bar, Yoshi Egg and Bill Blaster for the Mushroom platforms, the floating block and the Thwomp. I have to wonder if the Fire Bar and Bill Blaster proved to be tricky to implement on an island wide setting (like, how far would the Bullet Bill fly?) and that's why decided to go for a more direct approach with the replacements. I don't know if the Yoshi Egg was replaced because it was too similar to the Bunny Day Lamp, but it's sad to see it go.

Other items seem to work like NL while others have added/improved interactions (if the video I saw of someone using the NL furniture is right):

*The Coin now disappears, as if being collected by Mario. It appears later.
*The ? Block now floats on the air and has an animation where the player runs below it and a "coin is collected".
*The Super Star now spins, same as the Shell.
*The Flagpole changes to a Mario flag "upon completion of the level".
*The Pipe has ditched the Piranha Plant (that's sad) to feature a warp mechanic.

I wonder if there other tidbits or if they can be customised (I don't think they'll be).


Looking forward, I plan to focus and expand on some things like the "tricky" items mentioned, in order to provide more insight. But I don't know if I'll finish doing it, there are too many items haha


----------



## John Wick (Feb 18, 2021)

Yep. Fifteen of the Mario items are clothing...


----------



## RollingAntony (Feb 18, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Yep. Fifteen of the Mario items are clothing...


Yes, the Mario item set features around 14 furniture items, 4 home interior design items and 15 clothes for a total of 38 items but I don't know how the number of clothing relates to the furniture. Like said on previous posts, clothing items are not counted on the totals of the thread.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 18, 2021)

Still, no decent furniture.

I'm sure I'm not the only one sick to death of the double sofa, that is really the simple red sofa from NL and WW.


----------



## Bilaz (Feb 18, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Still, no decent furniture.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only one sick to death of the double sofa, that is really the simple red sofa from NL and WW.


I have to admit you are completely right about the sofas, the selection is really bad. Luckily in my house all I needed was the log sofa (was going for a nautical theme and birch looks like driftwood), the mermaid sofa (nautical yay xD) and... yes the double sofa for my study. That really is the only normal sofa in the game


----------



## nammie (Feb 18, 2021)

Interesting analysis! It's nice to see everything laid out in numbers like this. I guess my main gripe with the furniture in ACNH isn't so much the number its like... the lack of variety? Like everything is just so... normal now. For example, these were some of my favourite rooms that I made in ACNL *pre-Welcome Amiibo update*:









And the stuff I made after the update I liked even more:




and out of those rooms, how many of those items are actually in ACNH? Like I don't care if they're exact copies, I just want more unique stuff that aren't just... oh great, I can make yet another living room or bedroom! And even the basic items in ACNH aren't the best, like why are there so little sofas?? And my favourite items in ACNL were def. the plant and food ones, and I don't get why they're so sparse now in ACNH. I thought for sure they were adding cooking during the Harvest Festival, and they'd add a ton of food items then, but obviously I was wrong.

Like at least the Festivale stuff was unique (even though it wasn't my cup of tea), I hope we get more stuff like that in the future. I also don't care about the Mario items, and it's not like ACNL didn't have Mario items too

at this point I'm just hoping now that ACNH will also have a significant update too, though hopefully not 4 years after the game's initial release...


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 18, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Still, no decent furniture.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only one sick to death of the double sofa, that is really the simple red sofa from NL and WW.



Yep, the sofa selection is really bad.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 18, 2021

Any info on how much furniture there is in NH compared to GCN, WW and CF?


----------



## RollingAntony (Feb 18, 2021)

I actually prefer having more functional variety overall than having more variety of the same function. Like I don't care that we have 9 sofas compared to the 35 sofas on New Leaf, because I'll maybe use two or three sofas in total. However, that's very subjective, and I'm pretty sure other people want the 35 sofas and could use all 35 fine. Some people find a standard dresser with a vague Santa hat shape to be quirky, fun and variety-rich, while I'd use those adjectives for a big reindeer that glows at night.

It's a matter of taste, adapting, improvising, creativity or all of them together, I guess. I didn't play the previous game so I worked with the furniture available without any nostalgia/need/ideas for older items and I'm completely satisfied for example (and then, limited space means I can't use more than like 300 furniture?). Many common "wants" for items go to the furniture sets like Rococo or Alpine and I'm here like "please Nintendo if you can only bring x amount of items don't give me the 60 missing chairs, give me something more interesting". And I would probably be chased with pitchforks over that opinion by older fans so  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ (well some people already chased me but xD)

Of course the ideal solution would be to have both kinds of variety. NL kindaaaaaa achieved this by sheer number of items alone, but that didn't happen until its fourth year (and didn't have to also focus on outdoor decorating as much).



nammie said:


> View attachment 356925
> View attachment 356926
> 
> And the stuff I made after the update I liked even more:
> ...


Although I can't probably give you a right answer since some items have been replaced by similar ones and more importantly, I don't know NL items by heart, I guess a quick 40/60 split is safe. Maybe less, like 35.

Like the cardboard box/bottled ship/standard sprite of dropped tools/tree standee/bush standee/tanuki statue/bamboo bench/cushion/noodles/cassette player are on the game more or less the same (of course with little retouches).

Others seem similar, like the little car looking like the pocket campers, the one that looks like the fruit basket or the plant on your second one looking like the bamboo grass? (what it is? looks nice). The little thingies on your second image are the zodiac figurines from upcoming years? And then tables and stools and the like are kind of replaced by the ones on the game, but we return to the "functional variety vs variety within a function" thing.

I don't recognize like the other 15 or so items (what is that house-looking thing on the third pic???), so I'm assuming there is no equivalent.




Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Any info on how much furniture there is in NH compared to GCN, WW and CF?


I'm using moridb for NL items, but I don't have a source for previous ones. Based on the general discussion of the topic, I'm guessing that NL has the most furniture of all games but I don't have exact numbers for previous games. They should be pretty similar to base NL count? Since NH is almost reaching that level, they may be on par with previous games.

(Unless amiibo items on NL were cut items from previous entries?)


All in all thanks for some of the posts, it's nice to keep discussing our opinions on furniture and how they work for each of us.


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 21, 2021)

Apologies for the double post, this may be one of the final bumps for this thread.

I quietly updated the totals with the 1.8 update and I have updated again with the totals after the first year. The 1.9 update has brought the biggest amount of furniture yet, with a total of 47 new furniture items. The previous biggest update was 1.6, with 33 (Turkey+Toy Day combo).

I don't have high hopes that the Bunny Day treatment would be standard for the next major events (specially since 3 of the 4 remaining ones already had items selling at Nook's Cranny) but it would be a nice surprise to see even more creative items for those events. We don't know how many (if there are at all) updates are left for the game, so 1 year is a nice comparison. Even tho NH ended the first year a little behind base NL count, I'm more than satisfied with the current selection of items. Keeping up with the trend of thinking outside the box, the latest update stealthily bring more "furniture items" disguised, with the new flags and face cut-out standees and I'm happy to see the creativity they are bringing to the table. With Prom being the last event of the 1.9 update and it lasting all April, it may take a while to see something new.


I could continue analysing some of the data, maybe even bringing customisation into the picture, but with the available sites at my disposal and my inherent laziness, I don't think I'll be able to do it. Also not seeing if the result would be worth the effort haha


----------

